# Las expresiones más graciosas del español



## Kräuter_Fee

Hay expresiones graciosísimas en español. Algunas se dicen sólo en unas zonas y cuando las escuchamos los que no las conocíamos nos partimos de risa.

¿Cuáles son las expresiones que se dicen en español que siempre os arrancan una sonrisa?


No sé si ya existió este tema (yo lo he buscado y no lo he visto), si es así pues nada, ponedme un candado


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Kräuter_Fee!

Muy buena idea abrir un hilo asi!
Espero que haya muchas respuestas. 

Por el momento se me ocurren:

matasellos
andar con la hora pegada al culo
estar hasta en la sopa

¡Saludos!


----------



## Er Guiller

"Matasellos" es la tinta que ves encima del sello de una carta. Es como la autorización para ser enviada.
"Andar con la hora pegada al culo" es sencillmente lo mismo que llegar siempre a la hora en la que has quedado o uno o dos minutos despues. Tambien significa que nunca tienes tiempo para terminarlo todo.
"Estar hasta en la sopa" es cuando alguien siempre esta donde los demas no quieren que este.


----------



## linguaphile

"es más lento que el caballo del malo" (que va super lento)
"esto va en burra coja" (ídem)
"me cachis en la mar" ("¡qué mal!" o "vaya pena")

estos son los que se me ocurren ahora mismo - todas las variaciones de la tercera me parecen super graciosas, ya que aprendí inglés primero, y vaya con la traducción.


----------



## Er Guiller

"Es mas lento que el caballo del malo" es cuando alguien las cosas muy muy despacio. Normalmente es porque no sabe o esta aprendiendo. Ya sabes en las peliculas de vaqueros el caballlo del malo es siempre alcanzado por el del bueno.
"Me cachis en la mar" es una expresión antigua y se usaba por las señoras para no decir ningun improperio. Normalmente era para recriminar a los niños. Es una expresion que no se usa en la  actualidad. Es de abuelas.


----------



## Sidjanga

Er Guiller said:
			
		

> _"Matasellos" es la tinta que ves encima del sello de una carta. Es como la autorización para ser enviada.
> "Andar con la hora pegada al culo" es sencillmente lo mismo que llegar siempre a la hora en la que has quedado o uno o dos minutos despues. Tambien significa que nunca tienes tiempo para terminarlo todo.
> "Estar hasta en la sopa" es cuando alguien siempre esta donde los demas no quieren que este._


Hola Er Guiller!

Y bienvenido/a al foro!

No estoy segura a quién van dirigidas tus explicaciones, yo sí sé qué significan, y creí que eran expresiones más bien corrientes, y que la gran mayoría de los que que se pasen por aquí también las conocerían (bueno, como mínimo en el caso del matasellos, y también está el diccionario ).
No entendí que hubiera que aclarar todo, pero quizá lo debiera haber hecho ¿  ?
Tras leer el post de entrada de Kräuter_Fee lancé las primeras que me vinieron a la cabeza.

De todas manera gracias por haberlo resuelto por mi.

Saludos


----------



## linguaphile

"Me cachis en la mar" sigue siendo usado; lo oigo frecuentamente. Puede ser que la región donde Er guiller se encuentra no se dice actualmente, pero en el norte de España se usa bastante. Eso si, queda un poco cursi, pero mucha gente joven (20-40 años) lo usa de forma irónica.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Del tipo que pidió Kräuter Fee, por diferencias de nacionalidad

"A mí no me cogen más" , una expresión que es eufemismo se sí misma, aunque todavía no sé en cuál de los dos sentidos.

Me resulta simpática

"Más viejo que andar a pie"

las que juegan con nombres

"¡Sánchez! ¡no te enganches!"
"Adónde va Vicente, va la gente"

y las que hacen un paralelismo con el mundo físico

"¡Cualquier colectivo [autobús] te deja bien!"

las grosero-expresivas

"¡Vive en una nube de ped**!"
"Esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta"

y las que mezclan lenguaje vulgar con lenguaje culto

"¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!"
"¡Es la desidia con patas!" (con patas = con pies = personificada )


----------



## Er Guiller

No habia entendido muy bien. Lo siento. Puede que en el Pais Vasco se use pero en el sur ya no.

Ahi van algunas :
No por mucho madrugar amanece mas temprano.
Pero
 A quien madruga dios le ayuda.
Eso sí
Ya pero más perdio el que más madrugo.


----------



## Er Guiller

El no corre vuela
Anda a la cuarta pregunta
No me pises que llevo chanclas


----------



## Jellby

En fin... más corre un galgo que un mastín, mas si el trayecto es largo, más corre el mastín que el galgo.

Estás como la jaca de los títeres.

Más vale un "porsiaca" que cien "penseque".


----------



## Honeypum

A mí hay algunas de España que me hacen mucha gracia, de la misma manera que su equivalente en Argentina también me hace gracia. Aca os pongo una:

España: "Se te va la olla" (me río ya al escribirlo aca)

Argentina: "Te faltan un par de jugadores" (esto es cuando decís / hacés algo muy tonto y hace referencia -qué raro, ¿no?-  cuando el equipo de fútbol sale con menos jugadores a la cancha/estadio y por ello hace todo mal)


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"Ése es de la virgen del puño" - cuando alguien es muy tacaño 

Estoy segura de que hay otras que me hacen mucha gracia pero ahora no me acuerdo... voy a pensar un poco más


----------



## Rayines

> "Ése es de la virgen del puño"


Versión argentina: "Es codito de oro"/"Tiene un yacaré en el bolsillo".


----------



## Honeypum

Algo que también dicen mucho por España es "que lo haga tu tía Rita", no sé de donde viene esto, pero es muy gracioso.

En Argentina, expresiones como:

"No te llega agua al tanque"
"Te faltan un par de caramelos en el tarro"


----------



## Rayines

> Algo que también dicen mucho por España es "que lo haga tu tía Rita", no sé de donde viene esto, pero es muy gracioso


¿Será como el argentino: "Andá a cantarle a Gardel"?...
También hay otro cuando alguien está muy "rayeti" (loquillo): "¡Andá que te cure Lola!"


----------



## aleCcowaN

La que discutíamos unas semanas atrás (ya la rastreé)

"¡Ah, sí! ¡y también pegáme y llamáme Marta!"


----------



## Honeypum

> Quote:
> Algo que también dicen mucho por España es "que lo haga tu tía Rita", no sé de donde viene esto, pero es muy gracioso


 
Esto de tu tía Rita lo escuché en estos contextos:

- ¿Qué me está diciendo que haga quéee? Que lo haga su tía Rita 

Creo que no es igual a nuestro "Andá a cantarle a Gardel", que lo decimos cuando alguien está diciendo alguna mentira, exagerando mucho...



> Será como el argentino: "Andá a cantarle a Gardel"?...
> También hay otro cuando alguien está muy "rayeti" (loquillo): "¡Andá que te cure Lola!"


 
¡Muy bueno este último!

Otra expresión que se escucha bastante es "me cortaron las piernas"... sobre todo entre los jóvenes en Argentina.


----------



## Krümelmonster

Como yo no soy hispanohablante, no conozco la mayoria de las expresiones... si no es demasiado trabajo, seria feliz si las explicariais...


----------



## kazijistan

"Andar con el camión cargado"= andar borracho
"Subirse por atrás"= Meterse a una conversación sin que te llamen
"Se te quema el arroz" "Se te desordena el ropero" "Se te chorrean los helados" = Tener actitudes homosexuales


----------



## HUMBERT0

Las que se me vienen a la mente:
Salida de caballo nuevo, llegada de burro viejo.
Cuando tu apenas vas por la masa, yo ya vengo con las tortillas.
Está bueno para traer la muerte.
Esta más feo que pegarle a Dios en semana santa.
Lo que no fue en tu año, no fue en tu daño.
La defecaste. (para no decir_ la cagaste_)
En la mother (para no decir _en la madre_)
Que pedo te gorgorea, o simplemente: Que pex.
Nunca falta un prietito en el arroz.
Ando como mandil de birriero. (sucio, desaliñado)
Cuando tienes la bragueta del pantalón abierta, se dice: La botica abierta y el boticario dormido.
Siento que estoy pariendo chayotes. (cuando se esta pasando por algo difícil).
Me lleva la que me trajo.
Aquí se rompio una tasa y cada quien para su casa.
Saludos.


----------



## Honeypum

De todas las que ha dicho Humberto, solo conozco la de "me lleva la que me trajo".... ¡son muy divertidas las mejicanas también!

A raíz de otro foro abierto por ahí, me acordé de esta "No está el horno para bollos". No sé si se utiliza también en otros países hispanoparlantes, aparte de Argentina.


----------



## belén

> Nota de moderación:He borrado las respuestas que estaban en inglés.
> 
> A los afectados:Si queréis que las edite y deje sólo lo que está en castellano, por favor, contactadme por mensaje privado y las restauro.



Entre otras muchas, se me ocurren estas expresiones que me resultan muy graciosas:

Le quedan dos telediarios
Te has pasado tres pueblos
Es más chulo que un ocho.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"Estás más tieso que la mojama" - estás arruinado
"No está el horno pa' bollos" - cuando alguien está enfadado


----------



## Jaén

kazijistan said:
			
		

> "Andar con el camión cargado"= andar borracho
> "Subirse por atrás"= Meterse a una conversación sin que te llamen
> "Se te quema el arroz" "Se te desordena el ropero" "Se te chorrean los helados" = Tener actitudes homosexuales


Equivalentes en México de estas expresiones:

"Meter su cuchara" = Meterse a una conversación/asunto sin que te llamen

"Se le/te voltea el calcetín"
"Se le/te hace agua la canoa" = ambas, tener actitudes homosexuales

Unas que me causan mucha gracia son aquellas relacionadas con la distancia física de la localización algo o donde vive alguien:

(Vive/trabaja) "Donde Judas perdió las botas/el calcetín" "Donde Cristo perdió el gorro" "Donde el viento da la vuelta" (estoy muerto de la risa aquí solo)

Hay muchas otras, pero conforme me acuerde las pongo.


----------



## Jaén

Honeypum said:
			
		

> España: "Se te va la olla" (me río ya al escribirlo aca)
> 
> Argentina: "Te faltan un par de jugadores" (esto es cuando decís / hacés algo muy tonto y hace referencia -qué raro, ¿no?- cuando el equipo de fútbol sale con menos jugadores a la cancha/estadio y por ello hace todo mal)


No estoy seguro si esta sería equivalente mexicana a 

"se te va el avión" "se te va la onda" = haces algo 'fuera de lugar', o cuando no te acuerdas de algo que querías decir en medio de una conversación o cuando te distraes y pierdes el hilo de la plática.

Las que puso Humberto son bien típicas mexicanas!


----------



## Honeypum

La de "donde el viento da la vuelta" por Argentina se conoce como "donde doble el viento".
- ¿Donde vive Juan?
- Muy lejos, donde dobla el viento

Otra que se usa por aqui es "Me extraña araña que siendo mosca no me conozcas"



> No estoy seguro si esta sería equivalente mexicana a
> 
> "se te va el avión" "se te va la onda" = haces algo 'fuera de lugar', o cuando no te acuerdas de algo que querías decir en medio de una conversación o cuando te distraes y pierdes el hilo de la plática. ​


 
Sí, el significado es ese... cuando te pierdes y dices o haces cualquier cosa...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"Llevarse el gato al agua" - salirse con la suya
"Pagar el pato" - es lo mismo que pagar los platos rotos, o "comerse el marrón"


----------



## Jaén

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> "Estás más tieso que la mojama" - estás arruinado
> "No está el horno pa' bollos" - cuando alguien está enfadado


 
"Está/estoy bruja" - estás sin un tostón partido a la mitad
"Estar como agua para chocolate" - cuando alguien está enfadado

O más mexicana:

"Estar encabronado" (perdón por la palabrota)

"Estar hasta las chanclas" = completamente borracho


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Culis Mundis" (muy lejos) como en

Vive en Culis Mundis
Tengo que ir hasta el Culis Mundis

más del mismo tenor

Vive allá, donde el Diablo perdió el poncho (un lugar muy apartado o peligroso)

Otras variopintas

"Será loco pero no come vidrio (o vitriolo)" (Es un tanto chiflado pero no hace cosas en su propio perjuicio)

Es un "caído de la higuera" / "caido del catre". (ingenuo, tonto, simplón)


----------



## belén

Arrimado al chopo  - que no es muy inteligente, vamos
Le falta un hervor - lo mismo

Llámalo hache - llámalo equis (llámalo como quieras, pero esto es así)


----------



## Jaén

Para decir que alguien es muy feo, se dice:

"es más feo/fea que un insulto a Dios"

o también:

"es tan feo/fea, que cuando bebé, su mamá en vez de darle pecho, le daba espalda"


----------



## Honeypum

Jeje.. lo puesto por AleC me ha hecho acordar de esta, que me parece muy graciosa:

"Está colgado/a de la palmera" = cuando alguien está "en el limbo"...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jeje hay algunas muy graciosas que no conocía.

Me acabo de acordar de otra que he oído a veces pero no la uso:

"Ni te pienses que te vas a salir de rositas" - no creas que no las vas a pagar


----------



## Jaén

"Buscarle tres pies al gato" o "Meterse en camisa de once varas" = Ni idea de lo que es una camisa de once varas, pero ambas expresiones significan que alguien se está metiendo en un lío sin necesidad (o por necedad)

"Dejar a alguien colgado de la brocha" = Cuando alguien falla en hacer algo que debía hacer o que había prometido.


----------



## Honeypum

Me acordé de otra: "A papá mono con bananas verdes"


----------



## Jaén

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Me acordé de otra: "A papá mono con bananas verdes"


What?  
Eso qué quiere decir?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Me acordé de otra: "A papá mono con bananas verdes"


¡Jejejeje! Suena a chiste, estoy como Jaén, no tengo ni idea de lo que es eso  ¿qué es?


----------



## totor

aquí van algunas:

más perdido que turco en la neblina;
alborotar el gallinero;
si entre burros te ves, rebuzna alguna vez;
más bruto que un arado;
irse al otro barrio;
caerse de culo;
si mi abuela tuviera ruedas, sería una bicicleta;
si mi tía tuviese lo que mi tío, no sería mi tía sino mi tío.


----------



## belén

Aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid - esto se usa cuando quieres cambiar de tema radicalmente. Me parece graciosísima esta expresión.

Blanco y en botella - para explicar que algo está clarísimo

Más basto que unas bragas de esparto


----------



## Honeypum

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> ¡Jejejeje! Suena a chiste, estoy como Jaén, no tengo ni idea de lo que es eso  ¿qué es?


 
"A papá mono con bananas verdes" quiere decir "No me vengas con cuentos (bananas verdes) que bastante experiencia tengo yo (por algo soy papa mono)".
También podría ser "A otro con este cuento".
Es graciosa, ¿no?


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Ahora me acordé de un par de ellas, al leer las de Totor:

"Y si mi abuela tuviera bigote sería mi abuelo" - cuando alguien te dice  "si hubieras hecho esto y aquello"

Éstas son un poco bastas:
"Está más perdido que un hijo p*** el día del padre"

"Se mueve más que la compresa de una coja"


----------



## Honeypum

Nosotros decimos:

"estás más perdido que perro en cancha de bochas"


----------



## totor

muy buena la de los bigotes, krauter fee, la voy a agregar a mi diccionario personal y propio de locuciones


----------



## Honeypum

Es verdad, la de los bigotes no tiene desperdicio jejeje.

Otra que decimos mucho es "qué país generoso"...


----------



## Jaén

"Esto es del año del caldo/ de la canica" = cuando algo ya está muy viejo

"Cada oveja con su pareja" = cuando queremos ordenar las cosas y acomodar cada cosa con sus correspondientes

"Y tú, ¿qué pitos tocas?" = "¿Y tú qué tienes que ver con eso?"


----------



## Jaén

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Es verdad, la de los bigotes no tiene desperdicio jejeje.
> 
> Otra que decimos mucho es "qué país generoso"...


¿Y qué sigue de los puntos suspensivos??


----------



## Honeypum

Jaén said:
			
		

> "Esto es del año del caldo/ de la canica" = cuando algo ya está muy viejo
> 
> "Cada oveja con su pareja" = cuando queremos ordenar las cosas y acomodar cada cosa con sus correspondientes
> 
> "Y tú, ¿qué pitos tocas?" = "¿Y tú qué tienes que ver con eso?"


 
La primera que has dicho, en España se diría "Esto es del año de la tana" (siempre me he preguntado qué era la tana... aún me lo sigo preguntando jeje..)

La de "qué pito toca" también se usa por estos lares.

Y otra que me acabas de hacer acordar es "Estoy hablando con el dueño del circo y no con el payaso" (si estás hablando con alguien, y alguien se mete en la conversación, le puedes contestar esto... aunque valga aclarar que es un poco descortés)


----------



## Honeypum

Jaén said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué sigue de los puntos suspensivos??


 
"qué país generoso..." y haces un silencio, por lo general. Después de los puntos suspensivos no sigue nada. Tiene connotación negativa. Se usa en las siguientes situaciones, por ejemplo:

- Ves en la tele a un actor que es un desastre, no sabe actuar, y dices "Qué país generoso..." (es decir, para que este esté en la tele, es porque somos un país muy generoso).


----------



## Jaén

Honeypum said:
			
		

> "qué país generoso..." y haces un silencio, por lo general. Después de los puntos suspensivos no sigue nada. Tiene connotación negativa. Se usa en las siguientes situaciones, por ejemplo:
> 
> - Ves en la tele a un actor que es un desastre, no sabe actuar, y dices "Qué país generoso..." (es decir, para que este esté en la tele, es porque somos un país muy generoso).


Ah! Capté!

Con relación a la del dueño del circo, en México somos más descorteces, decimos que estamos hablando con el dueño del circo, y no con los animales!


----------



## Honeypum

¿Han escuchado "Esto va para atrás"? Para decir cuando algo no funciona, está mal...


----------



## totor

más descortés que:

 "Estoy hablando con el dueño del circo y no con el payaso" 
 es decir

"estoy hablando con el dueño del circo y no con el mono"


----------



## totor

"Esto es del año de la tana" 

también se puede decir "del año de maricastaña" o "del tiempo del rey que rabió", pero no me pregunten por qué porque no sé.

"qué pito toca" también hay una peor: "quién te dio vela en este entierro"


----------



## Honeypum

otra que decimos por aca es "quien solo se ríe de sus picardías se acuerda"


----------



## HUMBERT0

Jaén said:
			
		

> Ah! Capté!
> 
> Con relación a la del dueño del circo, en México somos más descorteces, decimos que estamos hablando con el dueño del circo, y no con los animales!


Si es cierto, que crueles somos 

Otras que me acuerdo:
A lo que te truje chencha. (_Sin más preambulo_)
Ya se armó la gorda. (_Cuando se inicia algún altercado_)
Chinga quedito. (_Que parece que no mata una mosca, pero disimuladamente hace de las suyas, Fulanito es bien chinga quedito_).
El miedo no anda en burro. (_Se dice para enfatizar lo suceptible que somos para atemorizarnos_)
Se fue sin zumba a la tumba. (S_e murió rápidamente_)
Se quedó como los santos de Francia, con la vista clara y sin ver. 
Si quiere azul celeste, que le cueste. (_Si quiere algo, que luche por ello_).
No dar paso sin guarache.
Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos.


----------



## Cecilio

Ahí van algunas de las que siempre me han gustado:

- "No hay tu tía" (= "no hay manera (de hacer algo)").

- "No veo tres en un burro" (= "no veo nada").

- "Ni hablar del peluquín" (= "ya no se habla más (de un tema)").

- "Poner los pies en polvorosa" (= "salir corriendo").

- "Allí corrió hasta el gato" (= "todos se asustaron mucho y salieron corriendo").


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos: 
*"Esto no va ni para atrás"* = No sirve, no funciona.
"Más perdido que turco en la neblina" = No tiene idea de que se trata.
"No pega ni con cola" = No rima, no hace juego, no combina.
"A éste le faltan jugadores" = No es muy inteligente o es medio falto.
"Come más que lima nueva" = Glotón.
"Más duro que gallo de plástico" = Es duro para bailar, no tiene flexibilidad.
"Tiene menos cintura que un pollo" = Está fuera de línea, gordo/a.
"Más largo que la esperanza del pobre" = Algo se extiende mucho en tiempo o espacio.
"Más pesado que collar de calefones" = Persona insoportable.
"Tiene más hambre que ratón de iglesia" = Un ambriento.
"Más aburrido que chupar un clavo" = Algo soso, sin gracia.
"A éste le sacas menos jugo que a un ladrillo" = Es avaro.
"Tiene mano de bebé" = Es avaro (Los bebés tienen las manitos/as siempre cerradas).
"Más perdido que Adán en el día de la madre" = No sabe que hacer.
"Más serio que perro en bote" = Inseguro, temeroso.
"Chupa más que una esponja" = Es tomador.
"Se le cayeron las medias", "Se le cayó la pera", "Se cayó de culo" = Sorprendido.
"Me tiene con las bolas en el plato" = Me tiene harto.
"No te pases películas" = No te imagines cosas. No te hagas ilusiones.
"Éste es de madera" = Es malo para algún deporte.
"Caen barretas de punta" = Llueve a cántaros.
"No le pega a nada" (Chile) = Todo lo hace mal. No es bueno para nada.
"Estoy dando la hora" (Chile) = Estoy perdiendo el tiempo (cuando se espera a alguien o algo y no demora en llegar). 
"Vive en el mundo de Bilz y Pap" (Chile) = Persona despreocupada, irresponsable. (Bilz y Pap = Bebidas gaseosas de fantasía).
"No nos pisemos la manguera entre bomberos" = No jugemos sucio entre nosotros.
"Bailar con las más fea" = Tocar la peor parte.
Un refrán = "Una novia sin tetas más que novia es un amigo".
"No le doy ni la hora", "No le doy bola", " No le corro bola", "No le doy bolilla", "No lo pesco" (Chile) = No le hago caso, lo ignoro.
"Se le cae el casete" (Chile)= Divulga secretos, habla de más.
"Tiene más vueltas que la oreja" = Complicado, enredado.
"Otra vez el burro al trigo" (Chile) = Se le dice a una persona insistente.
"Como pantalón de payaso" = Demasiado grande.
"Hay que ponerle huevos" = Hay que esforzarse.

Dandee.


----------



## serg

mis favoritas son:
- "En el quinto pino" (está muy lejos)
- "fíate de Cristo y no corras" (para decir que no hay que confiar en la suerte para librarte de algún problema)
- "comerse el tarro" (darle vueltas en la cabeza a los problemas).


----------



## Jaén

"Vete a ver si ya puso la puerca/la marrana" = cuando queremos deshacernos de alguien inconveniente (principalmente un niño insistente)

"Más pronto cae un hablador que un cojo" = "El pez por la boca muere" = El que habla más de la cuenta/lo que no debe paga las consecuencias rápidamente

"De cuando amarraban a los perros con longaniza" = Muy antiguo, de una época en que hasta los perros eran 'honestos' (o hervíboros, tal vez!)

Edit:

"Hay que echarle galleta" = dedicarse, empeñarse o darle más impulso a algo

"Nunca falta un roto para un descosido" = todo mundo tiene su 'media naranja'


----------



## Jellby

Ir en el coche de san Fernando: un rato a pie y otro andando.

¡Naranjas de la China!

Estar entre Pinto y Valdemoro

Quien fue a Sevilla perdió su silla (y quien fue a Badajoz se la encontró )

¡Viva la Pepa!

Sobre la "camisa de once varas": http://belcart.com/belcart_es/del_dicho/meterse en camisa de once varas.htm


----------



## Honeypum

Las siguientes frases que escucho en España me hacen gracia:

- El quinto pimiento
- Es una castaña


----------



## Jellby

El quinto pino, el quinto pimiento, el quinto co#o, el quinto jaral (hace tiempo que no oigo ésta), etc. Todo es lo mismo... ¿alguien llegará alguna vez al sexto?


----------



## Jaén

Con el mismo significado:

"en el quinto patio" "en el quinto infierno" (seguramente não existen más de cinco!)

Mexicanas:

"se me chispoteó", "fue sin querer queriendo!"


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Jaén said:
			
		

> "Nunca falta un roto para un descosido" = todo mundo tiene su 'media naranja'



Me encanta  siempre la digo jejejejeje


- "¡la madre del cordero!" - cuando reaccionas mal ante algo
- "¡vaya tres patas pa' un banco!" - cuando te refieres a tres personas que se dedican a una misma cosa, la he oído tanto en el buen como en el mal sentido


----------



## Magmod

Salir de Guatemala y meterse en Guatepeor = Ir de mal en peor


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Me toma por el pito de un sereno : No me hace caso
Me enteré de la misa la mitad: No me enteré de nada
Saludos a todos


----------



## vatecubano

En Cuba teníamos "A la hora de los mameyes." queriendo decir "En el momento crítico."

El mamey colorado en Cuba es una fruta de pulpa muy roja y una semilla grande, ovalada, y muy negra. Alrededor the 1750 Inglaterra ocupó La Habana. Los soldados ingleses tenían unas casacas rojas y unas gorras ovaladas negras. Inevitablemente los apodamos "los mameyes". Y "la hora de los mameyes" era la hora del toque de queda donde las fuerzas de ocupación lo podían fusilar a uno si lo cogían fuera.

Otra expresión muy local es "De Arango y paracaídas." refiriéndose a una tragedia pública y algo ridícula. Arango fue un inventor que quiso dar una demonstrción de un paracaídas que había inventado, tirándose de una avioneta en plena bahía de La Habana. Todo el mundo sabía que aquello no podía funcionar, y en efecto, se mató delante de varios millares de espectadores.

Finalmente, otra expresión de Cuba es "Voló como Matías Pérez" queriendendo decir que se desapareció. Matías Pérez fue un aeronauta portugués que intentando un viaje en globo fue llevado sobre el mar por una ráfaga de viento y se desapareció.


----------



## Honeypum

> En Cuba teníamos "A la hora de los mameyes." queriendo decir "En el momento crítico."


 
En Argentina se dice "A la hora de los bifes", queriendo significar lo mismo.

Otras expresiomes con "bifes" son:

- "Fulana y fulano estaban a los bifes" = estaban besándose apasionadamente

- "Ojo con lo que vas a hacer que te doy un bife" = te doy una cachetada


----------



## cibernauta

Me he reido mucho con las expresiones típicas. 
Personalmente, me hace gracia "estar arriba de la pelota". Que en Chile  significa estar afectado por el alcohol, pero en la etapa anterior a estar borracho: "¡recién empezaba el carrete (fiesta),  y ya estaban todos arriba de la pelota! (o copeteados, que significa lo mismo)"


----------



## elcampet

Algunas expresiones mexicanas: *"no es lo mismo (tener) un hambre atroz qu un hombre atrás" *con respecto a los gays: "*no todos los que* *son parecen...  pero todos los que parecen son" *Cuando me acuerde les envío otras. Saludos


----------



## Jaén

elcampet said:
			
		

> Algunas expresiones mexicanas: *"no es lo mismo (tener) un hambre atroz qu un hombre atrás" *con respecto a los gays: "*no todos los que* *son parecen... pero todos los que parecen son" *Cuando me acuerde les envío otras. Saludos


Estas son iguales a éstas

"No es lo mismo huele a traste, que atrás te huele"

o

"La papaya tapatía, que tápatae la papaya, tía"

o

"No es lo mismo que lo mesmo",

o sea, 'esto no es igual a eso', o '*No todo lo que parece, lo es*'


----------



## elcampet

Otra mexicana, para cosas muy antiguas o pasadas de moda: *"en tiempos de María canicas" *A los malapagas _*"ese no paga ni con flor imperial" *_(refiriéndose al poker) Y muchas más.


----------



## serg

Cuando hay competencia entre varias personas se dice: "el que no corre, vuela" o también "aquí el más tonto hace relojes".


----------



## cibernauta

Yo quisiera saber como se dice en otros países e idiomas la expresión "cuando vas, ya vengo de vuelta", que quiere decir "te llevo ventaja"


----------



## Jaén

cibernauta said:
			
		

> Yo quisiera saber como se dice en otros países e idiomas la expresión "cuando vas, ya vengo de vuelta", que quiere decir "te llevo ventaja"


Humberto puso una anteriormente. Bien típica de México.


----------



## galiza

Buenos días

A mi me hace gracia usar expresiones de las que desconozco el origen:

"Es más feo que Pífio" ( Pero, ¿Quién era Pifio? ) y sobre todo "Tiene más moral que el Alcollano" (Que siempre creí que era un señor y me han dicho que era un equipo de fútbol, pero no sé de donde ni porque tenía tanta moral)


----------



## galiza

Ah! también me hace mucha mucha gracia cuando la gente de Galiza habla en español traduciendo los refranes y las frases hechas del gallego:

Decir en español "¿Y luego?"cuando quieres preguntar el por qué de algo y los hispanohablantes se vuelven locos diciendo "¡Luego no, ahora!"

"No doy hecho" con el sentido de no consigo hacerlo...


----------



## Jellby

galiza said:
			
		

> Buenos días
> 
> A mi me hace gracia usar expresiones de las que desconozco el origen:
> 
> "Es más feo que Pífio" ( Pero, ¿Quién era Pifio? ) y sobre todo "Tiene más moral que el Alcollano" (Que siempre creí que era un señor y me han dicho que era un equipo de fútbol, pero no sé de donde ni porque tenía tanta moral)



Picio. Supongo que era un señor muy feo.
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Delphi/3925/dichos/picio.htm

Alcoyano, gentilicio de Alcoy, pueblo de la provincia de Alicante, España.
http://www.notasdefutbol.com/archivos/2005/10/10-tienes-mas-moral-que-el-alcoy.php


----------



## Yyrkoon

Una que siempre me encantó pero que no causó demasiado furor cuando pregunté como decirla en inglés fue "O follamos todos o la puta al rio".
Y en cuanto a ligar con mujeres por aquí se oyen varias como pueden ser:
"En tiempo de guerra todo agujero es trinchera"
"No hay mujeres feas sino falta de cubatas"
"No hay mujer fea si la miras por donde mea"
"Si no hay lomo de todo como"

Espero haberos ilustrado en el sutil arte del vulgarismo


----------



## juampy69

En América cuando una persona es muy fea se dice que es más fea "que pegarle a la mamá". En España no se dice pero debería decirse: me parece muy divertida. ¿Qué hay más feo que pegarle a una madre? jajajaja


----------



## Yyrkoon

juampy69 said:
			
		

> En América cuando una persona es muy fea se dice que es más fea "que pegarle a la mamá". En España no se dice pero debería decirse: me parece muy divertida. ¿Qué hay más feo que pegarle a una madre? jajajaja


 
Sí se dice, pero aquí (Valencia) es al padre, pero vale tanto para personas feas como para acciones que se hacen, "es/está más feo que pegarle a un padre" con su variante "es más feo que pegarle a un padre con un calcetín sudado"


----------



## serg

Recuerdo algunas expresiones de mis abuelos:

- Como el que asó manteca en un dedo ( cuando alguien hace algo muy tonto, supongo que se compara con alguien que untó manteca en el dedo y lo metió en el horno)

- Qué tienen que ver los cojones para comer trigo.

- Eres más pesado que Fernandito, que mató un cerdo a besos.

- Dónde vas, manzanas traigo.


----------



## vatecubano

Otro cubanismo es "hacer un arroz con mango". Eso quiere decir mezclar dos cosas que no van juntas, pero una vez me sorprendí al ver en el menú de un restaurante tailandés que ese es un postre favorito de ese país.

Y cuando una persona alaba una política de la que discrepamos, a veces decimos "No confundas la mierda con la mostaza".


----------



## Teboec

En mi país existen algunas, entre ellas están:


NI CAGANDO:  quiere decir que no harias algo x nada
DEL PUTAS: lo dices cuando algo te sale bien
ME CAGO DE RISA: cuanto te ries sin control
ANDATE A LA VERGA: cuando educadamente le dices a alguien que no te moleste
QUE VERCH: cuando algo esta mal
ANDA QUE TE MONTE UN BURRO: cuando crees que alguien te esta mintiendo
PONTE ONCE:  que estes atento
TE GUSTA EL ARROZ CON CHANCHO: eres homosexual
y así un monton mas que me quedaria escribiendo todo el dia


----------



## Fernando

No sé si se ha comentado lo de "Me daría con un canto en los dientes".




			
				serg said:
			
		

> - Eres más pesado que Fernandito, que mató un cerdo a besos.



Este comentario me parece hiriente. El cerdo sólo fue herido. Nos queríamos, ¿y qué?


----------



## Ediroa

Hola,
espero que las que voy a poner no estén ya dichas:

- "Y dale que la abuela fuma" para cuando alguien insiste en algo.

- "Que se te pasa el arroz", cuando una mujer se va haciendo mayor y todavía no tiene hijos.

- "Está a un pitillo" cuando algo está muy cerca.

Yo con la de la abuela es que "me parto de risa" cuando la oigo.


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:
			
		

> No sé si se ha comentado lo de "Me daría con un canto en los dientes".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este comentario me parece hiriente. El cerdo sólo fue herido. Nos queríamos, ¿y qué?


 

Me haces reir Fernando, ¡qué sentido del humor que tienes!

Una frase que escucho en España y que me hace mucha gracia es:
"Tengo un cacao" o "Esto es un cacao"

¿Cómo fue que el polvillo de chocolate se transformó en sinónimo de "confusión"?

Otra que se usa en Argentina (y con tono "cancherito" -"chulesco" en España-):

- Cuando vos vas, yo ya fui y vine, fui y vine, fui y vine.


----------



## indigoio

Jaén said:
			
		

> Con relación a la del dueño del circo, en México somos más descorteces, decimos que estamos hablando con el dueño del circo, y no con los animales!



O aún más descorteces:
"Estoy hablando con la bacinica, no con el contenido"


----------



## Danielo

"A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"  (pedir un favor a alguien y tratarle mal o criticarle al mismo tiempo)

"Lo cortés no quita lo valiente" (Decir lo que piensas aunque no sea políticamente correcto o totalmente adecuado en el contexto. Muy útil en nuestros tiempos)

"Eres más soso que un calabacín" (suficientemente descriptiva por si misma)


----------



## indigoio

Jajaja, estoy _botada_ de la risa...

Aquí van algunas netamente mexicanas, además de las que han aportado elcampet y jaén (hasta donde he leído pero no quiero que se me olviden si no subo el post ahora mismo):

Mis favoritas:

-_El comal le dijo a la olla, El burro hablando de orejas_ (mira quién habla)
-_No da paso sin huarache_ (ya la pusieron)
-_Ve a ver si ya puso la la marrana_ (ya la pusieron)

Otras:

-_No canta mal las rancheras_ (Muyyy mexicana, cuando alguien no lo hace tan mal)
-_Otra vez la burra al trigo_ (el necio que retoma y retoma el mismo tema)
-_Me trae cacheteando las banquetas/de un ala_ (muero por él/ella)
-_En mi catre no brincan esas pulgas_ (cuando alguien quiere decir que no se relacionaría con determinada persona)
-La suerte de la fea... a la bonita le vale ma****


Ahora me acuerdo de otras...
Sigamos riendo!


----------



## Jellby

Danielo said:
			
		

> "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"  (pedir un favor a alguien y tratarle mal o criticarle al mismo tiempo)



Yo también lo entendía así antes, pero creo que su sentido es otro: el mazo no es para darle a alguien en la cabeza, sino para otras labores más útiles. Lo que significa es que está muy bien rogar a Dios, pero mientras tanto hay que trabajar duro (con el mazo) para lograrlo por tus propios medios, por si acaso Dios no atiende a tus ruegos 

"A palabras necias, oídos sordos" o su versión pedante: "a palabras emitidas por laringes inmundas, trompas de eustaquio en estado de letargo".


----------



## Jaén

Cuando hay dos personas que son muy próximas, se diec que 
"comen en el mismo plato"
o
"son uña y carne"

o más 'profunda':

"son uña y mugre".

La de "a Dios rogando...", yo me la sabía con el sentido que le da Jellby.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mmmm...
Se me ocurre...
(Alguien) es prieto (moreno oscuro) color piano
La chancla que yo tiro no la vuelvo a levantar (cuando terminas una relación con alguien y no vuelves)
Lo pusieron como lazo de chochino (lo regañaron tanto)


----------



## cochagua

Más:
No confundas el tocino con la velocidad.
Cuando seas mayor freirás huevos (esto siempre me lo decía mi padre, quería decir que sólo cuando sea totalmente independiente, podré hacer lo que quiera).


----------



## Jellby

"... comerás huevo", me decían a mí.

"¿No quieres caldo? Pues dos tazas".


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo también lo entendía así antes, pero creo que su sentido es otro: el mazo no es para darle a alguien en la cabeza, sino para otras labores más útiles. Lo que significa es que está muy bien rogar a Dios, pero mientras tanto hay que trabajar duro (con el mazo) para lograrlo por tus propios medios, por si acaso Dios no atiende a tus ruegos
> 
> "A palabras necias, oídos sordos" o su versión pedante: "a palabras emitidas por laringes inmundas, trompas de eustaquio en estado de letargo".


 
La de "a Dios rogando" yo la entiendo como Jellby, el mazo es para trabajar duro. Jeje, que gracia que se entendiera que el mazo era para pegarle a alguien en la cabeza.

Otra que se usa por Argentina es:

"Fue más facil que quitarle un chupete a un bebé".


----------



## Jaén

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Mmmm...
> Se me ocurre...
> (Alguien) es prieto (moreno oscuro) color piano


Yo me sé otras variantes:
Moreno color de llanta, o color berenjena.

Pero aunque en México no nos lo parezca, en otros países son considerdos comentarios racistas (la epxlicación de esto es que en México no fue necesario llevar africanos para ser esclavos, los propios indios nativos eran los esclavos), así que cuidado!


----------



## cibernauta

Ediroa said:
			
		

> Hola,
> espero que las que voy a poner no estén ya dichas:
> 
> - "Y dale que la abuela fuma" para cuando alguien insiste en algo.
> 
> - "Que se te pasa el arroz", cuando una mujer se va haciendo mayor y todavía no tiene hijos.
> 
> - "Está a un pitillo" cuando algo está muy cerca.
> 
> Yo con la de la abuela es que "me parto de risa" cuando la oigo.


----------



## cibernauta

para esa expresión dicen "Y dale que las vacas vuelan" "y dale que las gallinas mean"


----------



## SpiceMan

cibernauta said:
			
		

> Yo quisiera saber como se dice en otros países e idiomas la expresión "cuando vas, ya vengo de vuelta", que quiere decir "te llevo ventaja"


En Argentina: "Cuando vos vas/fuiste, yo ya fui y vine" (fui y vine se puede repetir para hacer más énfasis, o agregar "20 veces" o similar).

Para las personas feas:
- No la/lo toco ni con un palo. (versión 2: ni con un palo a control remoto)
- Más feo/a que pisar un sorete (defecación, por lo general canina) descalzo.

Misceláneas:
- Gardel con guitarra eléctrica (el mejor en algo, en general se usa empezando con alguna hipótesis "si X, sería Gardel con guitarra eléctrica")
- Tiene más sed que caballo de Conan (cuando alguien está tomando mucho)
- A este le dicen charango (mitad animal, mitad de madera. Refiriéndose a alguien bruto)


----------



## cibernauta

en Chile para el que toma mucho, se usa también  "chupa más que orilla de playa"
al bruto:  "es una puerta", o "más tonto que una puerta"


----------



## Honeypum

cibernauta said:
			
		

> en Chile para el que toma mucho, se usa también "chupa más que orilla de playa"
> al bruto: "es una puerta", o "más tonto que una puerta"


 
En Argentina, si alguien bebió mucho, se dice "Se chupó/tomó hasta el agua de los floreros".


----------



## cibernauta

Honeypum said:
			
		

> En Argentina, si alguien bebió mucho, se dice "Se chupó/tomó hasta el agua de los floreros".




sí!!! también!!! j aja


----------



## Travelman

aquí van dos de las "políticamente incorrectas":

"tienes más huevos que el caballo de Espartero"
Que puede significar tanto que eres muy valiente como que te tomas las cosas con una calma desproporcionada

"Si es que monto un circo y me crecen los enanos"
Todo me sale mal


----------



## indigoio

Honeypum said:
			
		

> En Argentina, si alguien bebió mucho, se dice "Se chupó/tomó hasta el agua de los floreros".



Acá se dice que _anda hasta las chanclas_ o _hasta atrás_


----------



## palomita_chilena

hola a todos
siempre me parecio graciosa la expresion "me mola" que se usa en españa, alguna vez me dijeron que significaba "me gusta"


----------



## Danielo

> Yo también lo entendía así antes, pero creo que su sentido es otro: el mazo no es para darle a alguien en la cabeza, sino para otras labores más útiles. Lo que significa es que está muy bien rogar a Dios, pero mientras tanto hay que trabajar duro (con el mazo) para lograrlo por tus propios medios, por si acaso Dios no atiende a tus ruegos


 
Gracias Jellby por el apunte. Nunca me lo había planteado.

Una que me decía siempre mi madre cuando me levantaba por la mañana después de una noche de fiesta:

*"Quien se va de romería al día siguiente la cabeza jodía"
*


----------



## Yeu

Brinco lejos el maní, ¿quien te dio ficha? En Chile cuando alguien se mete en una conversación sin ser llamado.

Pasarla chancho (Chancho =cerdo) en Chile para decir la pase genial, bacan, en México a toda madre.

En México:

La cabra siempre corre pal monte- cuando alguien no puede ocultar su naturaleza...
Ni picha, ni cacha, ni deja batear (beisbol) - cuando alguien quiere hacer todo y no hace nada.
Se cree el ajonjolí de todos los moles - una persona se cree única y necesaria.
Tener sangre de atole- para decir que una persona es lenta.
Nada más ves burro y se te antoja viaje
Te dan raite y quieres manejar - cuando abusas de un favor
Hasta el más chimuelo masca fierro.
Chango viejo no aprende maromas nuevas. 

En Chile:

Peinar la muñeca, rallar la papa - decir/hacer incoherencias, estupideces.


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina, si alguien está despeinado, se le pregunta:

"¿Viniste en moto?"

Y si alguien no te saluda cuando llega, se le dice:

"¿Dormimos juntos anoche?"


----------



## Like an Angel

Se le salieron un par de patitos de la fila/se le cayeron unos ladrillos de la pared: significa lo mismo que le faltan un par de jugadores.-

No funca: no funciona.-

Está más solo que Mingo el día del amigo (Mingo en alusión a Domingo Cavallo, ministro de economía de parte de la era me**m).-

Más pesado que barrilete de mármol.

Cuando vos te compraste el pantalón, yo ya me lo hice bermúdas.-

Que fresquete, Manolete.-

A la bosta, Acosta (perdón).-

No te subás las medias, que es pa' foto carné.-

Enganchate cancán.-


----------



## HUMBERT0

Honeypum said:
			
		

> En Argentina, si alguien está despeinado, se le pregunta:
> 
> "¿Viniste en moto?"
> 
> Y si alguien no te saluda cuando llega, se le dice:
> 
> "¿Dormimos juntos anoche?"


 
Estas tambien las he oido aquí en México, tenia un jefe que si no le saludabamos por algún olvido, decia: Que, ¿Dormimos juntos anoche? Porque no me saludas... je je je


----------



## BETOREYES

HUMBERT0 said:
			
		

> Estas tambien las he oido aquí en México, tenia un jefe que si no le saludabamos por algún olvido, decia: Que, ¿Dormimos juntos anoche? Porque no me saludas... je je je


Eso de ¿dormimos juntos? debe ser universal. Porque aquí en Colombia es igual.


----------



## Mr Chu

Éramos tan pobres... Dormíamos todos juntos y soñábamos lo mismo!


----------



## Mr Chu

Éramos muchos y parió la abuela
Más chupado que chupete de mellizos
Serio como perro en bote
Ordinario como diente de yeso


----------



## Mr Chu

Y bueno, llegué tarde a este thread y me quedé "solo como loco malo"


----------



## elcampet

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> Éramos tan pobres... Dormíamos todos juntos y soñábamos lo mismo!


 
Mr. Chu, no te quedaste solo y tu chiste de _los muy pobres_ es de los más simpaticos del hilo. Hay les va otro (con perdón de los circunspectos)
No es lo mismo *Emeterio, Zacarías, Saturnino y Guajardo* que
*Meterlo, sacarlo, sacudirlo y guardarlo.*


----------



## Mr Chu

elcampet said:
			
		

> Mr. Chu, no te quedaste solo y tu chiste de _los muy pobres_ es de los más simpaticos del hilo. Hay les va otro (con perdón de los circunspectos)
> No es lo mismo *Emeterio, Zacarías, Saturnino y Guajardo* que
> *Meterlo, sacarlo, sacudirlo y guardarlo.*



Ni tampoco un metro de encaje negro!


----------



## Er Guiller

Ahí van unas cuantas más
Este pierde aceite.
Quien mal anda mal acaba
hombre pequeñin embustero y bailarin
mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando
apartate que vienen curvas
esta como un queso o esta de rechupete
va durar menos que un caramelo a la puerta de una iglesia


----------



## solysombra

Perdón, no quiero aguar la fiesta, pero buscábamos expresiones *graciosas*...

En la revista HORTENSIA de la Ciudad de Córdoba (La Docta), había listas de expresíones con esta forma:
Más _____ que ______ .

Por ejemplo:
Más al pe** que cenicero de moto 
Más al pe** que bocina de avión
Más arrugado que frenada de gusano
Más peligroso que cirujano con hipo
Más aburrido que choque de tortugas

Buscando la añorada revista en Internet (que lamentablemente no encontré) encontré esto:

http://www.ultraguia.com.ar/LoBueno-Malo/UltraDichosPopulares.htm:

Si alguien no entiende algo porque está escrito en argentino, pregunte no más. C H A U


----------



## Honeypum

Usos distintos de la palabra queso:

En España, si alguien te dice "Estás como un queso" te está diciendo, en cierta manera, un piropo (¡qué linda/o que sos!)

En Argentina, si alguien te dice "Sos un queso" te está insultando, te está diciendo que sos un inútil. Lo mismo aplica a "Estás hecho un queso hoy".


----------



## Jellby

Creo que este hilo debería ir buscando expresiones populares o tradicionales, evitando las inventadas en los últimos 5 años, por ingeniosas que sean, del estilo de:

Tienes más peligro que McGyver en una ferretería
Te mueves menos que los ojos de Espinete
etc.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Algunas variadas de la Argentina que creo que no se mencionaron

ser culo y calzoncillo = ser carne y uña = andar siempre juntos

es más fea que chuparle los dedos a un mecánico (con respecto a la comida)

tengo tan mala suerte que si fabrico gorritos los bebés nacen sin cabeza

está tan flaco que el gato se lo llevó a la terraza para jugar (desusada)

es más peligroso que mono con navaja (referido a una persona torpe)


----------



## Like an Angel

Se está por rifar/Se rifa una piña/bife/bollo (golpe) y vos tenés todos los números.


----------



## Jellby

Monto un circo y me crecen los enanos (tengo muy mala suerte).


----------



## solysombra

No sé si tiene que ver, pero me acordé de una frase célebre de Inodoro Pereyra (personaje de historieta, gaucho, creado por Fontanarrosa):

"Este es su rancho, mi china. No haberá lujo, pero tampoco es limpio"...


----------



## Like an Angel

Chuui, que frío/¿Y por casa cómo andamos? = Cuando alguien dice algo a otra persona respecto de un tema X, y ese alguien hace lo mismo con respecto a ese tema, ¿se entiende?


----------



## cibernauta

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Chuui, que frío/¿Y por casa cómo andamos? = Cuando alguien dice algo a otra persona respecto de un tema X, y ese alguien hace lo mismo con respecto a ese tema, ¿se entiende?



sí. se entiende.
En chile,  en  jerga más popular, para el "¿cómo andamos por casa?" también usan "¿Y Albornoz?" "¿Y Bosnia?" "¿Iturra?" "¿Y Boston?"... y en general, apellidos o ciudades que fonéticamente contengan un "tu" o "vo" o "vos"


----------



## aleCcowaN

Esto último me hace recordar la frase

"el muerto se ríe del degollado"

También recordé

"de cada pueblo, un paisano" (cuando alguien tiene una juego de vasos, platos, cubiertos o lo que sea, que son completamente diferentes entre sí y que fue juntando)


----------



## Jessica_limab

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Chuui, que frío/¿Y por casa cómo andamos? = Cuando alguien dice algo a otra persona respecto de un tema X, y ese alguien hace lo mismo con respecto a ese tema, ¿se entiende?


 
Uy ésta no entendí  alguién puede aclararme?


----------



## Rayines

> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *Like an Angel*
> Chuui, que frío/¿Y por casa cómo andamos? = Cuando alguien dice algo a otra persona respecto de un tema X, y ese alguien hace lo mismo con respecto a ese tema, ¿se entiende?
> 
> 
> Uy ésta no entendí alguién puede aclararme?


Sí, quizás el ejemplo del frío no sea el más feliz . Por ejemplo una persona le dice a otra: _"¿Viste Fulana?, nunca llama por teléfono"_, y la otra persona le contesta: _"¿Y por casa cómo andamos?"_ (como reprochándole en tono irónico que hace lo mismo que critica)


----------



## indigoio

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí, quizás el ejemplo del frío no sea el más feliz . Por ejemplo una persona le dice a otra: _"¿Viste Fulana?, nunca llama por teléfono"_, y la otra persona le contesta: _"¿Y por casa cómo andamos?"_ (como reprochándole en tono irónico que hace lo mismo que critica)



En México en esos casos respondemos:
_-Pero si buenas nochesssss...!
-Tú no vendes mal las piñas_

O más directo y obvio:
_¿No te mordiste la lengua?_


----------



## Like an Angel

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí, quizás el ejemplo del frío no sea el más feliz .


 
¡Gracias por la explicación Inés!, pero el del frío no era un ejemplo, es en sí una expresión muy común (al menos por estos lares).

A: Vista Mengana, está re-gorda, tiene el pelo que es un desastre, no hace nada bueno por su vida y encima se la pasa criticando.-
B: _Chuui, qué frío_ (indicando justamente que esto último es lo mismo que A está haciendo). 
La entonación con que se dice esa frase, se las debo para cuando el foro tenga audio


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Una que me encanta por su ingeniosidad:
"Al hacerte mayor te ajamonas o te amojamas".



> "el muerto se ríe del degollado"


La conocía así: "El ahorcado se ríe del degollado".

Hasta otra


----------



## Rayines

> Gracias por la explicación Inés!, pero el del frío no era un ejemplo, es en sí una expresión muy común (al menos por estos lares)...................B: _Chuui, qué frío_ (indicando justamente que esto último es lo mismo que A está haciendo).


¡Ah!, ¡¡pero entonces hay que incorporar una sub-sección de español-cordobés en este hilo!!  
Y Martine, primera vez que escucho la palabra _amojamar_ (ya la busqué en la RAE ).
¡Gracias a las dos!


----------



## Jessica_limab

Gracias, ahora ya entiendo el sentido de la frase. Estas expresiones que "matan" y hace con que cueste mucho a un extranjero entender bien una charla, me pareció genial este hilo, muy interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## stealwings

"me hierve el chanfle!"


----------



## Jellby

Que si quieres arroz, Catalina. (usado cuando algo no funciona o alguien dice que no)


----------



## dianaih_z

"cargar hasta con el perico", cuando vas a algun lugar y llevas demasiadas cosas, o demasiado equipaje


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Eramos pocos y parió la abuela" cuando se suma algo o alguien inesperado a un conjunto de asuntos o personas ya difíciles de manejar.

"Si la vieja no moría, llegaba a los 100 años" sobre considerar excepciones a cosas normales que malogran planes poco realistas.

"Y si mi primo tuviera ruedas e hiciera ¡chuuu-chuuu!, sería locomotora" para quienes están fuera de lugar al argumentar que la modificación de una condición o circunstancia cambia sustancialmente una situación.


----------



## solysombra

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> "Eramos pocos y parió la abuela" cuando se suma algo o alguien inesperado a un conjunto de asuntos o personas ya difíciles de manejar.
> 
> Con todo respeto, a mí me parece que es: "Éramos *muchos* y parió la abuela", lo que también va mejor con tu explicación.
> 
> Y un letrero a la entrada de un instituto de salud mental:
> "No están todos los que son, y no son todos los que están".
> 
> "Y como si esto fuera poco, ¡cinco lapiceras más!"
> Lo dices cuando te ofrecen mucho a cambio de  poco, y hueles que hay gato encerrado. Inspirado en los vendedores ambulantes que subían a los colectivos y repartían entre "las damas y los caballeros" algún producto a muy bajo precio, y como si esto fuera poco, el precio incluía cinco lapiceras más.


----------



## Antpax

solysombra said:
			
		

> aleCcowaN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Eramos pocos y parió la abuela" cuando se suma algo o alguien inesperado a un conjunto de asuntos o personas ya difíciles de manejar.
> 
> Con todo respeto, a mí me parece que es: "Éramos *muchos* y parió la abuela", lo que también va mejor con tu explicación.
> 
> Y un letrero a la entrada de un instituto de salud mental:
> "No están todos los que son, y no son todos los que están".
> 
> "Y como si esto fuera poco, ¡cinco lapiceras más!"
> Lo dices cuando te ofrecen mucho a cambio de poco, y hueles que hay gato encerrado. Inspirado en los vendedores ambulantes que subían a los colectivos y repartían entre "las damas y los caballeros" algún producto a muy bajo precio, y como si esto fuera poco, el precio incluía cinco lapiceras más.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Solysombra:
> 
> Desde un punto de vista lógico tienes razón, pero la expresión es "éramos pocos y parió la abuela", porque el "éramos pocos" es totalmente irónico, porque realmente se dice cuando hay mucha gente. Por otro lado, yo también la he oído como "eramos pocos y parió la burra".
> 
> No sé si ha dicho ya, pero a mí me encanta esa de "tienes más cojones que el caballo de Espartero", que se le dice a la gente que es vaga o muy lenta haciendo las cosas, que las hace con mucha calma (hace referencia a la estatua de Espartero cuyo caballo tiene unos atributos importantes).
> 
> Ant.
Click to expand...


----------



## solysombra

Antpax said:
			
		

> solysombra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Solysombra:
> 
> Desde un punto de vista lógico tienes razón, pero la expresión es "éramos pocos y parió la abuela", porque el "éramos pocos" es totalmente irónico, porque realmente se dice cuando hay mucha gente. Por otro lado, yo también la he oído como "eramos pocos y parió la burra".
> 
> 
> Y bueno, hice mi intento. Creo que es como en las canciones populares, que tienen varias versiones y uno hace lo imposible por defender su versión. Trae pruebas lógicas, filológicas y agógicas, certificado de vacuna antivariólica, etc., y está dispuesto a dar la vida, casi, para defender su versión.
> Google da 58.600 para "muchos", y 62.200 para "pocos", debo confesar con pesar. Y ni bien entré a Google me topé con:
> 
> ¿Me corto las venas o me las dejo largas?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jellby

"éramos pocos 'y' parió" da 4 resultados en el corpus actual y 3 en el histórico de la DRAE.

"éramos muchos 'y' parió" no da ninguno en ninguno de los dos.

Como dice Antpax, el "pocos" es irónico, exactamente con el mismo sentido que lo usas en "y como si esto fuera poco, ¡cinco lapiceras más!": "por si no éramos pocos..." "como si no fuéramos pocos...".

Ahora bien, aunque yo siempre he oído en España "éramos pocos", es muy posible que en otras regiones se diga "éramos muchos" con más frecuencia, sobre esto no puedo opinar.


----------



## Antpax

solysombra said:
			
		

> Antpax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solysombra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Solysombra:
> 
> Desde un punto de vista lógico tienes razón, pero la expresión es "éramos pocos y parió la abuela", porque el "éramos pocos" es totalmente irónico, porque realmente se dice cuando hay mucha gente. Por otro lado, yo también la he oído como "eramos pocos y parió la burra".
> 
> 
> Y bueno, hice mi intento. Creo que es como en las canciones populares, que tienen varias versiones y uno hace lo imposible por defender su versión. Trae pruebas lógicas, filológicas y agógicas, certificado de vacuna antivariólica, etc., y está dispuesto a dar la vida, casi, para defender su versión.
> Google da 58.600 para "muchos", y 62.200 para "pocos", debo confesar con pesar. Y ni bien entré a Google me topé con:
> 
> ¿Me corto las venas o me las dejo largas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muy buena esa, si seguimos con el tema del suicidio, también tenemos "no sé si tirarme al metro o la taquillera".
> 
> Ant.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cicerón

A mí me hace mucha gracia una expresión que ya casi no se oye por aquí:

-"María Sarmiento, que se fue a c*gar y se la llevó el viento." : Se usaba para callar a los niños pequeños, forma parte de un cuento en verso, pero no me acuerdo de más.


----------



## Antpax

Cicerón said:
			
		

> A mí me hace mucha gracia una expresión que ya casi no se oye por aquí:
> 
> -"María Sarmiento, que se fue a c*gar y se la llevó el viento." : Se usaba para callar a los niños pequeños, forma parte de un cuento en verso, pero no me acuerdo de más.


 
Empezaba algo así:

¿quieres que te cuente el cuento
de María Sarmiento,
la que se fue a c*agar
y se la llevó el viento?

Lo que pasa es que no me acuerdo como seguía.

Ant.


----------



## Danielo

> "María Sarmiento, que se fue a c*gar y se la llevó el viento."


 
Tal y como yo lo conozco es:

El niño/a dice: Cuéntame un cuento

(y en mi caso era mi abuela que respondía)

"El de María Sarmiento que se fue a cagar y se la llevo el viento. Hizo tres pelotitas. Una para Juan, otra para Pedro y otra para el que hable primero. Yo puedo hablar porque tengo las llaves del cielo."

Buenos recuerdos


----------



## Learning

Yo siempre había escuchado ERAMOS POCOS... :S


----------



## Honeypum

Learning said:
			
		

> Yo siempre había escuchado ERAMOS POCOS... :S


 
  Yo también lo había escuchado así... finalizando "... y parió la abuela".

Esta se solía decir cuando yo era pequeña: "Hablando de Roma, el burro se asoma" (cuando llegaba alguien nuevo).


----------



## paxaro

corso de pueblo: cortito y de pocas luces


----------



## Yyrkoon

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Yo también lo había escuchado así... finalizando "... y parió la abuela".
> 
> Esta se solía decir cuando yo era pequeña: "Hablando de Roma, el burro se asoma" (cuando llegaba alguien nuevo).


 
Siempre la he conocido como "hablando del rey de Roma, por la puerta asoma"


----------



## María Madrid

Respecto a la tía Rita, yo no lo he oído así pero, con el mismo sentido en las expresiones.

- Y tu tía la del pueblo
- Que lo haga tu tía
- Que lo haga Rita la Cantaora. O sólo Rita a secas, como ya ha dicho alguien

Me he quedado un poco estupefacta con algunas frases (pocas, cierto es) más bien homófobas o machistas que personalmente encuentro de dudoso gusto, así que allá va mi versión para compensar:

- Es feo hasta decir basta (sí, con O) .
- Perro ladrador, poco mordedor. 
- Mucho arroz y poco pollo 
- Mucho ruido y pocas nueces 

Para compensar algunas expresiones despectivas a homosexuales y mujeres, ¿se me permite dedicar éstas últimas a los machitos prepotentes de quiero y no puedo y contextos similares? Así ya nos hemos metido con todo el espectro social, y no sólo con los que pagan el pato siempre, al menos en esta cultura en que nos ha tocado nacer. Por cierto, pagar el pato, me parece muy salada. 

Algunas de mis favoritas:

- Está de tente mientras cobro (Algo de malísima calidad)
- Está donde Cristo perdió el gorro (Lejísimos)
- Más se perdió en Cuba. (Ante algún hecho negativo, uno se consuela con que cosas peores podrían haber pasado)
- Torres más altas han caído. (Cuando alguien hace un alarde de diginidad, fortaleza, etc, para recordarle que no es omnipotente)

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> Siempre la he conocido como "hablando del rey de Roma, por la puerta asoma"



... o del "rui" o del "ruin"... Pero no sólo cuando llega alguien, sino cuando llega una persona de la que se estaba hablando (directa o indirectamente).


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:
			
		

> - Torres más altas han caído. (Cuando alguien hace un alarde de diginidad, fortaleza, etc, para recordarle que no es omnipotente)



Y eso ya se decía antes del 11S


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola,

"Tumbaburros" = diccionario
"Pagar la lumbre a pedos" = muy chingon
"Asi como pujas, cagas" = muy chingon


----------



## Honeypum

Otra que yo uso mucho (sobre todo cuando alguien me está mintiendo):

"Somos pocos y nos conocemos mucho".


----------



## CarlosGilberto

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Del tipo que pidió Kräuter Fee, por diferencias de nacionalidad
> 
> "A mí no me cogen más" , una expresión que es eufemismo se sí misma, aunque todavía no sé en cuál de los dos sentidos.
> 
> Me resulta simpática
> 
> "Más viejo que andar a pie"
> 
> las que juegan con nombres
> 
> "¡Sánchez! ¡no te enganches!"
> "Adónde va Vicente, va la gente"
> 
> y las que hacen un paralelismo con el mundo físico
> 
> "¡Cualquier colectivo [autobús] te deja bien!"
> 
> las grosero-expresivas
> 
> "¡Vive en una nube de ped**!"
> "Esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta"
> 
> y las que mezclan lenguaje vulgar con lenguaje culto
> 
> "¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!"
> "¡Es la desidia con patas!" (con patas = con pies = personificada )


----------



## CarlosGilberto

*de tus ultimas 4 expresiones no entendi nada de las ultimas dos*: ."¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!"
"¡Es la desidia con patas!" (con patas = con pies = personificada 

*Las otras dos las entendi , mas o menos.  Pedo,... perdon, .  Pero, me gustaria saber exactamente que significan.  *

"¡Vive en una nube de ped**!"
"Esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta"


----------



## Honeypum

"¡Vive en una nube de ped**!" = que vive en las  nubes, que es muy distraído/a
"Esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta" = que tiene una duración muy corta, que termina enseguida.


----------



## Yyrkoon

Ale jartaros:
http://elrefranero.iespana.es/


----------



## dahut

Hola,

Me he leído todo el hilo, pero al final me daba la sensación de que todo había sido ya dicho. Mi contribución -aunque se repitieran  -

Le falta un _*hervor*_= Le falta una primavera = Le falta una regaeta.

¡Te has pasado ocho pueblos!

Eres más chulo que un ocho del revés.

Me aburro más que una ostra malaya en el desierto del Sahara.

Sé que he oído otras también divertidas, pero se me olvidan... Volveré.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> *de tus ultimas 4 expresiones no entendi nada de las ultimas dos*: ."¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!"
> "¡Es la desidia con patas!" (con patas = con pies = personificada
> 
> *Las otras dos las entendi , mas o menos. Pedo,... perdon, . Pero, me gustaria saber exactamente que significan. *
> 
> "¡Vive en una nube de ped**!"
> "Esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta"


¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!

quilombo = burdel de mala nota, por extensión gran lío, confusión, escándalo
de órdago = extraordinario (coloquial en España, más formal en la Argentina)

desidia = negligencia, abandono, inercia, despreocupación criticable (palabra más bien culta)

con patas = locución adjetiva coloquial que significa personificada, "hecha carne" o "convertida en persona". Coloquialmente en la Argentina, patas = piernas o pies.

"vive en una nube de ped**" = vive en un mundo de fantasías, tiene expectativas irreales

"esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta" = para criticar lo que se supone que son soluciones definitivas y en realidad, aunque parezcan funcionar brevemente, no sirven para nada.


----------



## Jellby

dahut said:
			
		

> Le falta un herbor



"Hervor"


----------



## solysombra

Antpax said:
			
		

> Empezaba algo así:
> 
> ¿quieres que te cuente el cuento
> de María Sarmiento,
> la que se fue a c*agar
> y se la llevó el viento?
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no me acuerdo como seguía.
> 
> Ant.


 
Sé que no tiene mucho que ver, pero mi cadena asociativa es de lo más caprichosa:

-¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa?
-No.
-Yo no te digo "no". Yo te digo si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa.
-No, basta.
-Yo no te digo "no, basta", yo te digo si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa.
-¡¡¡BASTAAAAA!!! 
-Yo no te digo "¡¡¡BASTAAAA!!!", yo te digo... etc.


----------



## dahut

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Hervor"


 
*Gracias*

Te prometo que sabía que algo fallaba en mi palabra, pero por no mirar el diccionario  ...
¿Quedaba más _graciosa_, no?  (¡es broma!)

gracias de nuevo

Un saludo


----------



## CarlosGilberto

un boton basta, para provar una camisa.


----------



## María Archs

Unas cuantas más:

*"Estar/Ser más pobre que las ratas"* = No tener dinero
*"Pertenecer a la Cofradía del Cristo del Puño Cerrado*"= Ser tacaño con avaricia.
*"Cuando a la ranas le salgan pelo"* o *"Cuando los cerdos vuelen*"= Para referirnos a cosas que nunca sucedarán o haremos.
*"Es peor que un grano en el cu-lo*"= Para referirnos a alguien o algo muy molesto o pesado.
*"Cruzarse los cables*"= Para cuando tu cerebro se embota y dices o haces alguna barbaridad.
Y una que me hace mucha gracia, aunque sea soez:
*"No es lo mismo montar un buen follón que fo-llar un montón*"= sin comentarios.

Saludos

María


----------



## solysombra

No confundas gordura con hinchazón. (Hubo quien dijo: "No confundas verdura con hinchazón"...)

No confundas aserrín con pan rallado.


----------



## Pilarcita

Aquí van algunas de México:
Andar hasta las chanclas: estar borracho.
Andar hasta atrás: estar drogado
Estar como huevos de perro o como luces de trailer: andar hasta atrás.
No se puede chiflar y comer pinole: no se puede repicar y andar en la procesión: no puedes hacer dos cosas al mismo tiempo: no puede mascar chicle y esperar el autobús.
Salud


----------



## Gargoyle

Las cosas claras el chocolate espeso 
Estar como una cabra: estar loco
Tener la cabeza llena de musarañas
Tener mas hambre que el perro de un ciego 
Quien tiene buena noche, no puede tener buen día
Al que madruga dios le ayuda
Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda
De donde no hay, no se puede sacar.
Cuando tú vas, yo vengo de allí
Creer que alguien se cayó de un nisperero/higuera(creer que es tonto)
Perder aceite


----------



## Pilarcita

Otras más:
No le aunque que nazcan chatos con tal que resuellen parejo.
Palo dado ni dios lo quita.
Para que andar dando tanto brinco estando el suelo tan parejo.
No confundir la magnesia con la gimnasia
Vale más pájaro en mano que siento bonito.
Camarón que se duerme me lo como en un cocktail.
Pá berridos de cerdo, oidos de matancero.
Me extraña que siendo araña te subas por elevador. 
Anda arrastrando la cobija o cacheteando el pavimento.
El matrimonio dura, hasta que dura dura.


----------



## tatius

Espero no repetirme pero en Argentina me dijeron una expresión modificada que me gusta mucho más que la original:

*Dios los crea... y el viento los amontona.*

Para los que aprenden el español: la expresión original es "dios los crea y ellos se juntan" y quiere decir que las personas parecidas acaban relacionándose. La versión argentina aporta un matiz determinista cachondo.

__________
PD: Donde aparece "crea" debería cambiarse por "cría", aunque el sentido común respalde la primera opción, la tradición obliga a la segunda.


----------



## Honeypum

tatius said:
			
		

> Espero no repetirme pero en Argentina me dijeron una expresión modificada que me gusta mucho más que la original:
> 
> *Dios los crea... y el viento los amontona.*
> 
> Para los que aprenden el español: la expresión original es "dios los crea y ellos se juntan" y quiere decir que las personas parecidas acaban relacionándose. La versión argentina aporta un matiz determinista cachondo.


 
 Jeje, me había olvidado de esa. "Dios los crea, y el viento los amontona", así es como se conoce por Argentina.

Otra que decimos es "parecés el perro del hortelano".

Y otra, más vulgar "se está rascando el higo".


----------



## 3leggedman

Hola gente,

Caí por estos pagos de casualidad y no pude irme más. Aún me estoy riendo como un descosido de las distintas expresiones que leí. Ahi van algunas más:

De una mujer poco agraciada: Le dicen Alpargata Rosa... No hay gaucho que se la calce.

De una marica: Le dicen Colectivero Apurado... Se come todas las paradas.

De una mujer rápida para los mandados: Le dicen Escalera de Pintor... la apoyan contra cualquier pared.

De un despistado ya se mencionó más arriba "más perdido que turco en la neblina", pero también "más despistado que perro en cancha de bochas"

De los que les faltan cinco centavos para el mango (el mango= 1 peso):Le faltan algunos bits para completar el byte.
Tiene memoria fotográfica pero el estuche pegado al lente.
Tiene el coeficiente intelectual a temperatura ambiente.
Es un argumento en favor del control de natalidad.
Siempre en el lugar indicado pero en el momento equivocado.
La antena no capta todos los canales.
Más lento y estaría en reversa.
Pilas no incluidas.
Se quedó falto de oxígeno una vez de más.
Nació con un día de retraso y así desde entonces.
Tiene el cerebro en rueda libre.
Emite estática.
El embrague patina.
El cursor está intermitente pero no hay respuesta.
Está estacionado en diagonal en un universo paralelo.
Durante el proceso evolutivo, sus antepasados estaban en el grupo testigo.
El ascensor no llega al último piso.
El ascensor está detenido entre dos pisos.
Tiene motor naftero, pero cargó diesel.
Tiene vida, pero no está seguro de qué hacer con ella.
Tiene pulso, pero no mucho más.
Anduvo trabajando demasiado tiempo con pegamentos.
Alcanzó el fondo del pozo y sigue cavando.
Es un poco demasiado alto para la cantidad de sangre que tiene.
Está privando algún pueblito de su idiota.
Es tan denso que la luz se curva a su alrededor.
Si fuera un poco más estúpido, habría que regarlo dos veces a la semana.
Si el gobierno llegara a declarar la guerra contra la estupidez, a él le tiran con misiles nucleares.
Si los idiotas pudieran volar, él estaría orbitando la Tierra a perpetuidad.
Si Dios fuera caritativo, estaría muerto.
Es inmune al daño cerebral.
Cuesta creer que el espermatozoide que lo creó venciera un millón de competidores.
Tiene las luces encendidas, pero no hay nadie en casa.
Vive en el mismo mundo, pero en otro universo.
Es la prueba viviente de qué la Naturaleza no aborrece del vacío.
Su mente vagó y nunca regresó.
La boca en cuarta, el cerebro en punto muerto.
Música de Mozart, coreografía de Beavis y Butthead.
No tiene mucho que mostrar para cuatro mil millones de años de evolución.
No es el mismo desde que le sacaron la medicación.
Su enchufe no está cableado a tierra.
Horno encendido, nada cocinándose.
Es la prueba viviente de que Dios tiene sentido del humor.
Es la prueba viviente de que la Evolución puede ir marcha atrás.
Se propone metas modestas y luego las falla metódicamente.
Tiene el Coeficiente Intelectual a temperatura ambiente.
Es tan tonto que hasta los (aqui colocan el pueblo de turno, yo no quiero ofender a nadie) cuentan chistes de él.
Es tan lento que tiene que acelerar para detenerse.
Algunos se abrevan de la fuente de la sabiduría… Él sólo hizo gárgaras.
La rueda gira pero el hámster está muerto.
Trabaja con un disco sin formatear.
Habría que impedirle que se reproduzca.
​Una última aclaración a aquellos que no entendieron el significado de "¡Qué país generoso...!": Lamento, pero no puede ser traducido en ningún otro idioma, ni siquiera en otros hablares de nuestra lengua. Hay que vivir en la Argentina y padecer nuestros políticos  para entender la ironía.

Hasta más ver y que les garrúe finito !


----------



## tuluslotre

Como decia Jack el destripador, 'vamos por partes'
a) Con respecto a los demorones hay algunas que me gustan mucho:

'Mas lento que un bolero'
'Este la hace mas larga que chalina de jirafa' o ' la hace mas larga que pedo de culebra'

b) De aquel que esta con varios tragos entre pecho y espalda:

'Este esta mas movido que maraca de brujo'

c) Esta es de contrabando y se aplica a los politicos, policias, curas simoniacos, burocratas... en fin, 'al que el caiga el guante, que se lo chante'
'Es tan ladron que aunque tenga cien dolares, se roba un chicle'


----------



## CARITA LINDA

HOLA; 
El que mas curiosidad me da es :QUE SALTÓ LEJO EL MANÍ ,es cuando alguien se mete en una conversacion y hace un comentario al respecto sin tener arte ni parte.
Esto le digo a los que opinan como intrusos.
Recuerdalo ,es la mejor manera de dar a entender que es un entrometido.
saludos


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:
			
		

> -¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa?



El cuento de la buena pipa es muy parecido al de pan y pimiento


----------



## dahut

Gargoyle said:
			
		

> [...]
> *Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda*
> [...]


 
¡Esta expresión me encanta! Me parece tan sincera...  
Estoy por abrir un hilo para ver si tiene equivalentes en otros idiomas.

Otras:

Sigue adelante, como los de Alicante.
Es que de tan feo, es guapo.
Ha perdido su Norte.

PS. Superlativas:
- A este le falta una primavera.
- Y el verano y el otoño y el invierno...

- A este le falta una regaeta.
- Yo más bien diría que el diluvio universal.

Intento acordarme de un par que dice una amiga con las que me rio siempre, cuando las diga, volveré.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Los últimos me han recordado más

"Es más largo que esperanza de pobre"

De un hombre feo : "A ése, ni un beso de madre"

la frase era: "Dios los cr*í*a, y ellos se juntan/ y el viento los amontona"

sobre los hijos, ahijados y prohijados ingratos: "Cría cuervos, y te sacarán los ojos"

a los chicos que escriben sin acentos: "En tiempos de los apostóles, vinieron unos barbáros, que se subían a los arbóles y se comían los pajáros"

sobre quienes se hacen fantasías sexuales frente a una mujer provocativa

"se hace unos ratones"
"se le alborotaron los ratones (en el altillo)"


----------



## CarlosGilberto

El mono sabe 
en que palo se trepa


----------



## CarlosGilberto

entre mas alto se trepa el mono
mas se le ve el c*lo


----------



## CarlosGilberto

tapar el sol con un dedo


El que escupe directamante arriba
escupe en si mismo.( algo asi no me recuerdo bien)


----------



## (sic)

Que hilo más bueno! A mi hay una expresión que me hace mucha gracia (no sé si ya la habrán puesto): ´

eres más agarrao que un chotis!


----------



## Antpax

Una que me acabo de acordar, pero es bastante graciosa (y un poco basta): "Eres más tonto que mis pelotas, que llevan XX años juntas y todavía no se hablan".

Ant.


----------



## Jellby

CarlosGilberto said:
			
		

> El que escupe directamante arriba
> escupe en si mismo.( algo asi no me recuerdo bien)



Quien al cielo escupe, a la cara le cae.


----------



## solysombra

Jellby said:
			
		

> El cuento de la buena pipa es muy parecido al de pan y pimiento


Jellby, por favor, ¿cómo es el de pan y pimiento?

Y me acordé de otra:
Cuando estás explicando algo sencillo, y el que que está a tu lado no entiende:

"¿Entendés? ¿O querés que vaya a tu casa y te lo explique?"


----------



## Jaén

solysombra said:
			
		

> Jellby, por favor, ¿cómo es el de pan y pimiento?
> 
> Y me acordé de otra:
> Cuando estás explicando algo sencillo, y el que que está a tu lado no entiende:
> 
> "¿Entendés? ¿O querés que vaya a tu casa y te lo explique?"


En México decimos:
"Me entiendes Méndez, o no me explico Federico"

"Ya le cayó chapo al agua" - Lelgó alguien o pasó algo que estropea los planes que estábamos haciendo, o llegó alguien indeseado al lugar donde estamos.


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:
			
		

> Jellby, por favor, ¿cómo es el de pan y pimiento?



No te digo que "cómo es el de pan y pimiento", digo que si quieres que te cuente el cuento de pan y pimiento.


----------



## indigoio

_Caer el 20_ - Entender o captar algo (¿Ya te cayó el 20?, _No me cae el 20, me lo explicas otra vez?_)

¿Han escuchado _echar/echarse de cabeza_? -Cuando alguien se delata o delata a alguien más. También decimos _quemar_. (Por ejemplo, rompí un plato y no quiero decirle a mamá, pero mi hermanito se lo cuenta... _él me echó de cabeza_. Trato de ocultarle a mi novio que salí con un amigo, pero de repente en la plática "se me sale" comentarle a mi novio cualquier cosa que haya dicho ese amigo y de ahí surge toda la verdad... Yo solita _me eché de cabeza_.


----------



## Jaén

indigoio said:
			
		

> _Caer el 20_ - Entender o captar algo (¿Ya te cayó el 20?, _No me cae el 20, me lo explicas otra vez?_)
> 
> ¿Han escuchado _echar/echarse de cabeza_? -Cuando alguien se delata o delata a alguien más. También decimos _quemar_. (Por ejemplo, rompí un plato y no quiero decirle a mamá, pero mi hermanito se lo cuenta... _él me echó de cabeza_. Trato de ocultarle a mi novio que salí con un amigo, pero de repente en la plática "se me sale" comentarle a mi novio cualquier cosa que haya dicho ese amigo y de ahí surge toda la verdad... Yo solita _me eché de cabeza_.


Sí, en México también decimos eso de "echar a alguien/echarse de cabeza"

Esa del pimiento se parece a aquel chiste que hacía con mis sobrinos:
-Quieres que te cuente un cuento?
-Sí.
-Este era un gato, con los pies de trapo, y los ojos al revés, quieres que te lo cuente otra vez?
-Sí.
-Este era un gato, con los pies de...

Y así, hasta que uno de los dos se cansara primero (generalmente yo, claro!)


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

algunas expresiones usadas en México,
*No te hagas el que la virgen te habla*. No te hagas el disimulado
*Quedarse como el perro de las dos tortas*. quedarse sin nada
*No tiene la culpa el indio si no el que lo hace compadre*. no se como explicarlo.
*se juntaron el hambre con las ganas de comer.* se junto lo malo con lo peor
*Hacerle al emascarado o hacerle a la chola miada*. finjir demensia
*quedarse de a seis*. sorprenderse
*En casa de la chingada.* muy lejos
*Juan de la chingada.* toda la gente. ejemplo. quien fue a la fiesta? juan de la chingada
*Que pachuca por toluca? o que transita por tu venas?* como estas?


----------



## Jaén

Rodo_el_Reno said:
			
		

> *No tiene la culpa el indio si no el que lo hace compadre*. no se como explicarlo.


Sería algo como si alguien te hace algo incorrecto, es tu culpa, pues tú le diste oportunidad la oportunidad de que lo hiciera, o tú lo provocaste. O sea, el indio te hizo algo, pero es tu culpa, pues tú lo hiciste 'tu compadre', tú le diste la oportunidad.


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:
			
		

> No te digo que "cómo es el de pan y pimiento", digo que si quieres que te cuente el cuento de pan y pimiento.



 

Me recuerdas a mi abuela.


----------



## JUPITER´S DAUGHTER

- andar "más seco de ojo de pirata" = tener muuuucha sed
- "Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda" = Lo superficial no define el entero.
- Andar " más cocido que poto de guagua" = Generalmente en Chile cuando vemos a alguien en estado etílico muy elevado se dice que anda cocido o borracho o curado 
- Estar "más caga** que palo de gallinero" = para cuando alguien ´tiene muchos dramas.
- estar " más aburrido que ostra"
- estar más seco que escupo de momia" = Tener Sed igualmente hehe

y muchos más que dejaré para otra oportunidad

Espero les haya gustado,

Bye


----------



## solysombra

-Este era un gato, con los pies de trapo, y los ojos al revés, quieres que te lo cuente otra vez?
-Sí.
-Este era un gato, con los pies de...

Y así, hasta que uno de los dos se cansara primero (generalmente yo, claro!)[/quote]

Había una vez
un gato montés
con la cola al revés
que hablaba en inglés.
¿Te lo cuento otra vez?


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:
			
		

> No te digo que "cómo es el de pan y pimiento", digo que si quieres que te cuente el cuento de pan y pimiento.


 
No sé cuál es el cuento del pan y pimiento, pero supongo que será parecido al cuento de la buena pipa


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

mas expersiones. esta vez no las explicare y espero las entiendan.

mas trillado que los chistes de pepito.
multiplicate por cero
equis guey!!
comprate un cochinito y ahorrate tu comentario
que sabes de la vida si nunca has besado a un joto?
despues de vejez, viruela
si tienes tele ahi te ves
ten fe y volaras mañana
de lengua me como un taco
andas crudo o hueles menudo?
vas a queretaro?


perdon por no poner acentos


----------



## solysombra

Rodo_el_Reno said:
			
		

> mas expersiones. esta vez no las explicare y espero las entiendan.
> 
> mas trillado que los chistes de pepito.
> multiplicate por cero
> equis guey!!
> comprate un cochinito y ahorrate tu comentario
> que sabes de la vida si nunca has besado a un joto?
> despues de vejez, viruela
> si tienes tele ahi te ves
> ten fe y volaras mañana
> de lengua me como un taco
> andas crudo o hueles menudo?
> vas a queretaro?
> 
> 
> perdon por no poner acentos


Está bien, no te hagas problema, no entendí casi ninguno...

Una amiga mía decía: *Cinco por ocho cuarenta, te espero en la lechería*.
¿A alguien le suena a algo? No sé si lo inventó o lo tergiversó, o si tiene algún sentido en algún contexto.


----------



## indigoio

Rodo_el_Reno said:
			
		

> algunas expresiones usadas en México,
> *se juntaron el hambre con las ganas de comer.* se junto lo malo con lo peor
> *Hacerle al emascarado o hacerle a la chola miada*. finjir demensia
> *Juan de la chingada.* toda la gente. ejemplo. quien fue a la fiesta? juan de la chingada


Todas muy buenas Rodo. Las que cito no las he escuchado por acá por el DF.  



			
				Jaén said:
			
		

> Sería algo como si alguien te hace algo incorrecto, es tu culpa, pues tú le diste oportunidad la oportunidad de que lo hiciera, o tú lo provocaste. O sea, el indio te hizo algo, pero es tu culpa, pues tú lo hiciste 'tu compadre', tú le diste la oportunidad.



Así es. Es una de las frases mexicanas más chistosas pero por desgracia la construcción en sí lleva una fuerte carga despectiva, aunque en su uso no aplique ese tipo de ofensa en particular. 

Me viene a la mente una modificada: _Lo Cortés no quita lo Cuauhtémoc_. (La original es Lo _cortés_ no quita lo _valiente_)

Acabo de escuchar: _Te la sacaste de la bolsa_ (nada que ver con albures, eh?)Cuando alguien improvisa una respuesta para quedar bien en ese momento.


----------



## Arenita

Hola foreros:
Que buen hilo.  No he tenido tiempo de leer todos, pero aquí algunas contribuciones (tal vez no se usan en todo el Perú, pero se pueden escuchar)

- vivir al otro lado del mundo = vivir lejos
- meterle una papa más al caldo = lo que se le dice a alguien delgado
- más rayado que pelota de gato = alguien bastante "loco"
- más falso que cachetada de payaso = una mentira
- _¿Cuántos años tendrá? *Todos*_ / más viejo que Matusalén = alguien bastante mayor
- sudarle la espalda / quemársele el arroz / ser brócoli = tener actitudes homosexuales
- me llega al chómpiras / tu comentario me lo paso por los gemelos / me llega = no me interesa, me tiene sin cuidado
- se le va el tren = los años pasan y alguien no se ha casado
- está en la Luna de Paita = estar distraido (Paita está al norte del Perú y tiene una luna espectacular)
- más movida que zapatito de combi = una chica fácil (la combi es como una van que se usa para transporte público y los chóferes suelen colgar un zapatito de bebé cerca del timón)

Saludos a todos


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

perdon por no explicar las expresiones pero es que en este momento estoy en el trabajo. encontre unas frases muy Mexicanas y que se han utilizado por muchos años.

*Panza llena, corazon contento*......satisfaccion despues de comer
*muerto el perro se acabo la rabia*......cuando se termina el problema y se vuelve a la normalidad
*irse por la sombrita*....es un dicho que significa algo como te cuidas o que te vaya bien se dice. .."te vas por la sombrita" 
*la ley de herodes, o te chingas o te jodes*...esto es hablando de cuando uno no tiene alternativa
*si me abuela tuviera ruedas, seria bicicleta*....se refiere a las situaciones hipoteticas
*comerse la torta antes del recreo*....esta es cuando una chica o una pareja tiene relaciones sexuales antes de casarse


----------



## aleCcowaN

"se le cayó una sota" (para los que declaran una edad menor a la que tienen, generalmente 10 años menos)

"estar más confundido que Adan en el Día de la Madre"

"sobre llovido, mojado" (cuando a los problemas se le suman más dificultades)

sobre las mujeres fáciles:

"tiene el no flojo"
"vasito de agua: no se le niega a nadie"

"no te remontés que no sos barrilete (cometa/papalote)" (a los que se muestran airados sin derecho)

"quiere la chancha y los veinte" (a los que quieren obtener mucho a cambio de nada en una transacción o negociación)

exageración de la anterior

"quiere la chancha, los veinte, la máquina de hacer chorizos y el vuelto (cambio)"

"a cada cual le toca su cada cuala" (hasta los más feos logran encontrar su media naranja)


----------



## Fernando

Honeypum said:
			
		

> No sé cuál es el cuento del pan y pimiento, pero supongo que será parecido al cuento de la buena pipa


 
Yo conozco la versión de la buena pepita, pero jamás pensé que hubiera cruzado el charco. Increíble. Cuántos amigos tenía mi abuela.


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:
			
		

> Yo conozco la versión de la buena pepita, pero jamás pensé que hubiera cruzado el charco. Increíble. Cuántos amigos tenía mi abuela.


 
Jeje... ¿y cómo es el cuento de la buena pepita?

El de la buena pipa es así:

- ¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa?
- Sí
- Yo no te dije sí, yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa
- No seas pesada
- Yo no te dije "no seas pesada", yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa

Y así sucesivamente....


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Siempre me ha llamado la atención soltar "¿a dónde vas? Manzanas traigo" como el que dice "qué tendrán que ver el tocino y la velocidad". ¿Tiene algún sentido o es tan absurdo como lo que supuestamente señala?

Por cierto, ¿en qué países usan "el quinto pino/coño/carajo/infierno"?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿en qué países usan "el quinto pino/coño/carajo/infierno"?


En la Argentina se usa "ir a los quintos infiernos" cuando tienes que ir a un lugar muy alejado, y especialmente cuando el viaje es complicado y largo.


----------



## indigoio

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿en qué países usan "el quinto pino/coño/carajo/infierno"?


En México se usa _el quinto infierno_. (_Fulano vive hasta el quinto infierno_)


----------



## juancubillos

En Chile:
 Quedar con los crespos hechos = quedar listo para algo que no resultó.
Ese es medio pasado por agua tibia = torpe
Andar con el Kino acumulado = (El Kino es una especie de lotería en el que, no habiendo ganadores, el premio se acumula) Andar "cargado" no habiendo tenido relaciones...
Se le quema el arroz= Se le apaga el piloto ( Del calefont=especie de estufa común en Chile para calentar el agua de la ducha o de la cocina)= Se le derriten los Helados= Se le queda la patita (pie) atrás= Tener maneras afeminadas.
Cuándo no es pascua en diciembre = Se dice de algo que ojalá no sucediera, pero es muy probable que ocurra, y sucede fatalmente.
Anda a freir monos = vete a molestar a otra parte.
 Hay más, pero estas son las que recuerdo ahora...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

*A rey muerto rey puesto
*o*
El rey ha muerto, ¡viva el rey!


*


----------



## juancubillos

Donde le diablo perdió el poncho = Muy lejos


----------



## juancubillos

Poner las peras a cuatro y los membrillos a cinco = Poner los puntos sobre las íes.
Tiene del año que le pidan = torpe
A nadie le falta Dios = A cada cual Dios le da su pareja.


----------



## Brenduchis

Otras frases netamente mexicanas son:

-Mientras tú vas por las naranjas, yo ya me tomé el jugo (cuando demuestras ser más inteligente)
-Allá donde cagó el conde y no supiste dónde
-Se cree la gran caca y ni a pedo llega (lo que se creen únicos)
-A otro perro con ese hueso (cuando no le crees a alguien)
-Se quedó como novia de pueblo (cuando abandonan a alguien)
-Mientras menos burros más olotes (mientras menos gente mejor)
-Chiquito pero picoso (será de menor estatura pero es bien ingenioso)
-Te patina re-duro.... (que se te olvidan las cosas)
-Vete a ver si ya puso la marrana... (es con sarcasmo cuando quieres que alguien se vaya)
-Tanto pedo para cagar aguado. (cuando las cosas no te salen como quieres)
-El que se fue a la Villa, perdió su silla y se come una tortilla (cuando le ganas el lugar a alguien en el metro o cualquier lado)
-Va cargada hasta con el molcajete (un instrumento de cocina mexicano para hacer salsas picantes. = o sea que lleva muchos accesorios puestos)
-_Muchos_ me suena a manada... (cuando dicen somos y te incluyen involuntariamente)
-Haber si ya vas uniendo tus hemisferios ¿no? (se lo dices al que dice o hace una tontería)
-Dios los crea y ellos se juntan
-¿Entiendes o quieres que te explique con manzanitas?
-Me caaaaago en la madre (cuando estas enojado)

Cuando dices que esta algo muy lejos:
-Allá donde se perdió Tarzán.
-Allá donde da la vuelta el viento.
-Está hasta la madre (que también puede ser que está harto de algo o de alguien / que está borracho)

Está hasta su madre (que está bien borracho)

Lo que el viento a Juárez <--------- esta es la mejor de todas para ignorar a la gente. ¿Qué le hace el viento a Juárez? Pues naaaada... JAJAJAJAJ

La de _Amor de lejos, amor de pendejos _ES GENIAAAAAAAAL jajajajjaja
Y una menos fuerte: _Amor de lejos, felices los cuatro_, pero la de pendejos rulea más.

Cuando vas al baño:
-Voy a miaaaaarbolito
-Voy a chis-mear
-Orinita vengo...
-¿A dónde fue? A _su..ran_cho (de *z*urrar = cagar = hacer del baño)



> Andar hasta atrás: estar drogado


Yo no lo conocía con ese significado........... , según yo es:
Andar hasta atrás = estar borracho.


----------



## Brenduchis

Otras mexicanas:

-Si me pegan por mear, pues que me peguen por zurrar.
(Un ejemplo sería: si ya sabes que te van a castigar porque saliste de tu casa sin permiso, pues aprovecha la ocasión para regresar hasta la noche, porque te van a castigar de todas formas........)
-Madre querida, madre adorada, vamos al cine y tú pagas la entrada

ESTA ME FASCINA:

*-Los pretextos se crearon cuando los pendejos se acabaron*


----------



## aroha

esto es para los que manejan rapido dice asi( vale la pena perder un minuto en la vida que no la vida en un minuto )


----------



## Gargoyle

Hablando del rey de Roma, que por la puerta asoma


----------



## Jaén

juancubillos said:
			
		

> En Chile:
> Quedar con los crespos hechos = quedar listo para algo que no resultó.


EnMéxico decimos:
"Se quedó como la novia de rancho, vestida y alborotada"

Y por extensión (o por flojera***), nomás decimos: "se quedó como novia de rancho". Ya todo mundo sabe el resto.

***Por cierto, siempre me ha llamado la atención si esa palabra "flojera", "flojo" (pereza/perezoso) se usa en otros países!
"Tengo flojera" = "Tengo güeva" (más naco heheheheh ya hay otros hilos sobre ese tema!)


----------



## Rayines

> En Chile:
> Quedar con los crespos hechos = quedar listo para algo que no resultó.
> 
> EnMéxico decimos:
> "Se quedó como la novia de rancho, vestida y alborotada"


¿Afeitad@ y sin visitas?


----------



## Jaén

Rayines said:
			
		

> ¿Afeitad@ y sin visitas?


"Afeitada"?

Se escucharía medio extraño, no creen? Sólo si fuese María Bigotona! jajajjaja

Es que una mujer sería 'depilada', yo creo, no?


----------



## Rayines

Jaén said:
			
		

> "Afeitada"?
> 
> Se escucharía medio extraño, no creen? Sólo si fuese María Bigotona! jajajjaja
> 
> Es que una mujer sería 'depilada', yo creo, no?


Y....Pero es así...¡se usa para ambos sex@s !


----------



## Like an Angel

solysombra said:


> Cuando estás explicando algo sencillo, y el que que está a tu lado no entiende:
> 
> "¿Entendés? ¿O querés que vaya a tu casa y te lo explique?"


 
Y una vez que por fin lo entendió:_ ¡Te cayó la ficha!..._ si sigue sin entender: _parece que todavía no te cae la ficha_.


----------



## Mirai

Mi padre es de los que dicen muchísimas frases como estas sin sentido. Podría tirarme días escribiendo, pero pondré algunas de las que me acuerdo ahora:
- caerse de un guindo
- tener más hambre que los pavos de manolo
- estar más perdido que una cabra en un garaje
- eso es oro del que cagó el moro (vamos, que es muy falso..)
- nasti de plasti (alguien sabe de donde ha salido esta??, quiere decir algo así como "para nada")
- estar como piojos en costura (muy muy apretados)
- el que borracho se acuesta, con agua se desayuna
- para este tiempo es la ropa (parecida al "a buenas horas, mangas verdes")
- tu fíate de la Virgen y no corras

Luego tengo una frase que se dice en mi familia pero no sé si se dirá en otros muchos sitios. Cuando en mi familia se dice "Si Dios quiere" alguien siempre contesta "Si Dios quiere y cuaja, y la pasiega baja, comeremos queso fresco". Me imagino que es de mis orígenes asturianos, pero no sé si por allí también se dice. No tiene sentido ninguno, pero ya es por curiosidad. La pasiega es una mujer del Valle del Pas y lo de cuajar me imagino que se referirá a nieve o algo así.


----------



## Brenduchis

Mirai said:


> - nasti de plasti (alguien sabe de donde ha salido esta??, quiere decir algo así como "para nada")


Me imagino que ya son cosas muy locales, es como cuando nosotros decimos:
¡Que milanesas que no nos visteces....! (en vez de decir: ¡Qué milagro que no nos vemos!)
El español se va deformando según la región, supongo.




> - estar como piojos en costura (muy muy apretados)
> - el que borracho se acuesta, con agua se desayuna


Me gustó la primera frase JAJAJA, y la segundaaa esta taaaan realista  Lo de Si Dios quiere, yo sólo lo conozco hasta ahí....... no tenía idea de que existía lo demás o_ó


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

*En México* *antigüamente* *había oído la expresión:*

*"A las vivas" como una forma de dar a entender a una persona que se despabile y que esté atenta a lo que pueda pa**sar.Pero hace poco*
*escuché una expresión que era usada como un equivalente de "a las*
*vivas" y que me pareció más graciosa:*

*"A las víboras de la mar".*

*Otra frase cómica que recuerdo es: "papas y vas" que me parece*
*que equivale a la expresión española: "sale y vale"*


----------



## pdro

"No te rayes": 'no te vuelvas loco'. (El DRAE limita su uso a algunos países de Hispanoamérica. Sin embargo, aquí en Sevilla se usa, actualmente, con frecuencia)

"No le pidas peras al olmo": 'no pidas imposibles'.

"No metas la polla donde tengas la olla": 'no busques relaciones sexuales en tu lugar de trabajo'.


----------



## Yeu

La que más causa gracia en Chile, es cuando digo "aguas" en vez de cuidado. Al final no se puede negar la cruz de la parroquia.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

-Comí *por la patilla  *=gratis
Ésta me hace mucha gracia


----------



## juancubillos

Jaén said:


> EnMéxico decimos:
> "***Por cierto, siempre me ha llamado la atención si esa palabra "flojera", "flojo" (pereza/perezoso) se usa en otros países!
> "Tengo flojera" = "Tengo güeva" (más naco heheheheh ya hay otros hilos sobre ese tema!)


En Chile también se usa flojera, flojo y flojonazo. Me llama la atención lo de güeva. En Chile se usa mucho el Huevón, aunque lo pronunciamos güeón o hueón , (de la otra forma suena cursi, y pierde su efecto). Dependiendo del tono en que diga puede significar torpe o amigo o un comodin para "fulano" o un insulto. Tambien se dice de alguien imbécil: es un "saco de huevas" pero pronunciado "saco'e'huea(s)".


----------



## juancubillos

Más perdido que chancho en misa 
Anda peinando la muñeca = Está loco
Se me echó la yegua = Estoy cansado
Echar la foca = retar, regañar.
Dar jugo  = molestar bromeando, decir contradicciones para ver la reacción de los demás.
 Dar(le) como caja = Sexo excesivo.


----------



## palomita_chilena

Kräuter_Fee said:


> -Comí *por la patilla *=gratis
> Ésta me hace mucha gracia


 

no se si valga pero al menos en mi familia ocupan mucho "quede como perro envenenado" cuando quedas satisfecho con la comida.
y cuando vas a algun bar y no pagas haces "perro muerto" si te vas sin pagar.
y cuando llega alguien que no te cae muy bien dices "eramos hartos y pario la abuela"


----------



## juancubillos

pdro said:


> "No metas la polla donde tengas la olla": 'no busques relaciones sexuales en tu lugar de trabajo'.


Ja, no sé si se habrá conversado sobre el significado de polla. Acá en Chile es como la lotería. Eso es por que polla no tiene absolutamente ninguna connotación genital en este país. Es más, a raiz de un chiste del desaparecido mexicano Raúl Vale y masificado luego por el cómico chileno "Che Copete", el "Niño" viene a significar "Miembro" (en Chile), así es que si en España se sortea "El Niño"  y en Chile "La Polla" es que se ha producido una equivalencia genito-azar-lúdica-fálico-avíco-infanto-lucrativa entre ambos países. 
Que diría Freud de esto????


----------



## palomita_chilena

CarlosGilberto said:


> tapar el sol con un dedo
> 
> 
> El que escupe directamante arriba
> escupe en si mismo.( algo asi no me recuerdo bien)


 

en realidad en chile la frase es "uno nunca debe escupir al cielo, porque te peude caer encima" tambien se dice "no mires la paja en el ojo ajeno si no te fijas en la viga que tienes en el tuyo" y es mas un refran que una frase se refiere a no criticar a alguien pues todos tenemos defectos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Lo de escupir al cielo me ha recordado a "mear contra el viento".

Siempre me ha llamado la atención lo de la paja y la viga: ¿Cómo puede ver uno la paja en el ojo de otro con ¡nada menos! que una viga de tres toneladas en su propio ojo? Así uno no ve la paja, ni el ojo, ni al otro, ni nada


----------



## palomita_chilena

nunca falta el que aun con tremenda viga en el ojo insiste en ver... pero como tambien se dice "hay de todo en el reino del señor"


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Tengo un amigo que vive más allá de donde el viento da vuelta y *pagan la renta con chayotes* 

Es más, *vive tan lejos que las Ondas de la Alegría llegan encabronadas *(las Ondas de la Alegría es una estación de radio muy típica de méxico).

Otras variaciones de frases ya dichas pero que me hacen mucha gracia son:

*Aquí el mas calvo se hace trensas* o 
*El más chimuelo masca tuercas y escupe tornillos* 

*Si vas a hacer el pecado, hazlo completo* (si ya estas haciendo algo que no debes, hazlo en grande para que valga la pena el castigo)

Un alemán conocido de un amigo mio, decia que la frase más terrible que jamás había oido la había escuchado en México y era que alguien era tan pobre, *que no tenía ni en que caerse muerto.*

Si lo piensan es realmente terrible


----------



## juancubillos

No te vai a dar vuelta = Se le dice a alguien que es muy lento, ironizando con que en alguna curva por su "exceso de velocidad" se  pueda volcar o "dar vuelta".
Orinar fuera del tiesto= cagar fuera de la taza = Emitir un discurso sin sentido ni relación con el contexto.
A ese le comen la color = A ese le ponen cuernos.
Hacer la collera = Hacer el peso = competir con un experto e igualarlo o superarlo.
Buenas noches los patores = Despedida, cierre


----------



## juancubillos

Tener tejado de vidrio = Estar en una posición dificil o frágil y arriegarse ( innecesariamente) a atacar. Podría ser similar a " Ir por lana..."


----------



## juancubillos

palomita_chilena said:


> nunca falta el que aun con tremenda viga en el ojo insiste en ver... pero como tambien se dice "hay de todo en el reino del señor"


Creo que es la "Viña" del Señor. 
En todas partes se cuecen habas...Nada nuevo bajo el sol.
Y en otro sentido : ¿Qué le hace el agua al pescado?


----------



## pedro0001

Una frase graciosa es una que se usa en Paraguay. Muchas veces en espan~ol  decimos "voy a ir a comer/bailar/jugar..". Por extensio'n, en Paraguay tambie'n se dice:



> Voy a ir a venir.


----------



## paxaro

duro como rulo de estatua


----------



## paxaro

Honeypum said:


> Jeje... ¿y cómo es el cuento de la buena pepita?
> 
> El de la buena pipa es así:
> 
> - ¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa?
> - Sí
> - Yo no te dije sí, yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa
> - No seas pesada
> - Yo no te dije "no seas pesada", yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa
> 
> Y así sucesivamente....



Yo también conozco este:

Yo soy yo y vos sos vos
¿quién es más tonto de los dos?


----------



## pejeman

Cada chango a su mecate: Cada quien a lo suyo o con lo suyo.

Saludos


----------



## Jaén

paxaro said:


> Originalmente publicado por *Honeypum* [URL]http://forum.wordreference.com/images/buttons/viewpost.gif[/URL]
> Jeje... ¿y cómo es el cuento de la buena pepita?
> 
> El de la buena pipa es así:
> 
> - ¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa?
> - Sí
> - Yo no te dije sí, yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa
> - No seas pesada
> - Yo no te dije "no seas pesada", yo te dije si querés que te cuente el cuento de la buena pipa
> 
> Y así sucesivamente....


 


paxaro said:


> Yo también conozco este:
> 
> Yo soy yo y vos sos vos
> ¿quién es más tonto de los dos?


Ya apareció varias veces ese de "*la buena pep*ita", y todos comienzan con " ¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de *la buena pipa*?"
Por fin, es *la pipa* o *la pepita*?? No capto  

En México decimos: "*Si* yo soy yo y tú eres tú, ¿quién es más tonto de los dos?"


----------



## pejeman

Cada chango (primate o simio) a su mecate (cuerda): Cada quien a lo suyo o con lo suyo

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Jaén said:


> Ya apareció varias veces ese de "*la buena pep*ita", y todos comienzan con " ¿Querés que te cuente el cuento de *la buena pipa*?"
> Por fin, es *la pipa* o *la pepita*?? No capto
> 
> En México decimos: "*Si* yo soy yo y tú eres tú, ¿quién es más tonto de los dos?"


 
Parece que en Argentina es la buena pipa y en España la buena pepita...

Lo que no sé es que quiere decir "pepita"...

Saluditos,


----------



## pejeman

HUMBERT0 said:


> Las que se me vienen a la mente:
> Salida de caballo nuevo, llegada de burro viejo.
> Cuando tu apenas vas por la masa, yo ya vengo con las tortillas.
> Está bueno para traer la muerte.
> Esta más feo que pegarle a Dios en semana santa.
> Lo que no fue en tu año, no fue en tu daño.
> La defecaste. (para no decir_ la cagaste_)
> En la mother (para no decir _en la madre_)
> Que pedo te gorgorea, o simplemente: Que pex.
> Nunca falta un prietito en el arroz.
> Ando como mandil de birriero. (sucio, desaliñado)
> Cuando tienes la bragueta del pantalón abierta, se dice: La botica abierta y el boticario dormido.
> Siento que estoy pariendo chayotes. (cuando se esta pasando por algo difícil).
> Me lleva la que me trajo.
> Aquí se rompio una tasa y cada quien para su casa.
> Saludos.




Es "Aquí se rompió una taza..."

Y me han borrado dos veces "Cada chango a su mecate": Cada quien a lo suyo o con lo suyo. En fin, espero que alguien alcance a leerlo.


----------



## krisby

"más perdido q un pedo en jacuzzi","más despistado q una mona en un garaje" estas no creo q necesiten explicación
"se me va a pasar el arroz", empieza la etapa no fertil de la mujer
"estoy criando telarañas", hace mucho q no hay sexo


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:


> Parece que en Argentina es la buena pipa y en España la buena pepita...
> 
> Lo que no sé es que quiere decir "pepita"...



En España siempre he oído "pipa".

"Pepita" significa (entre otras cosas) lo mismo que "pipa": semilla de algunas frutas como la manzana, la naranja, el melón...


----------



## Molihua

Hola a todos! Muy interesante el tema 

Qué tal.......

*Dime con quien andas... ¡y si está bueno me lo mandas! *(divertida variante del famoso _Dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres)_
*Cría cuervos... y tendrás un montón* (_Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos)_
*Por interés te quiero, Andrés* (juego de palabras)
*Quien se fue a Sevilla perdió su sill*a (juego de palabras)
*Ser un 'peseta'* (ser una persona que le da excesiva importancia al dinero, ser un tacaño)
*Tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas* (juego de palabras que quiere expresar el gran poder de convicción/sutileza/persuasión de las mujeres)
*Hay ropa colgada* (Manera "secreta" o diplomática de decir que no se puede habla en ese momento -hay personas cerca)
*¡Como no comas te voy a tatuar el 37 en la cara!* (jajaja, esta es buenísmima. Se trata de una amenaza superexagerada. El 37 es el nº que aparece en la planta de los zapatos, normalmente rodeado por un pequeño círculo)
Espero haberles ayudado.

Por cierto... adivinan el nº de calzado de mi madre, jejeje. VAYA EDUCACIÓN.........


----------



## CarlosGilberto

Molihua said:


> Hola a todos! Muy interesante el tema
> 
> Qué tal.......
> 
> *Dime con quien andas... ¡y si está bueno me lo mandas! *(divertida variante del famoso _Dime con quien andas y te diré quién eres)_
> *Cría cuervos... y tendrás un montón* (_Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos)_
> *Por interés te quiero, Andrés* (juego de palabras)
> *Quien se fue a Sevilla perdió su sill*a (juego de palabras)
> *Ser un 'peseta'* (ser una persona que le da excesiva importancia al dinero, ser un tacaño)
> *Tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas* (juego de palabras que quiere expresar el gran poder de convicción/sutileza/persuasión de las mujeres)
> *Hay ropa colgada* (Manera "secreta" o diplomática de decir que no se puede habla en ese momento -hay personas cerca)
> *¡Como no comas te voy a tatuar el 37 en la cara!* (jajaja, esta es buenísmima. Se trata de una amenaza superexagerada. El 37 es el nº que aparece en la planta de los zapatos, normalmente rodeado por un pequeño círculo)
> Espero haberles ayudado.
> 
> Por cierto... adivinan el nº de calzado de mi madre, jejeje. VAYA EDUCACIÓN.........


 

el que se va por las millas pierde la silla


----------



## CarlosGilberto

dime con quien andas y de dire quien eres.
Todos perros tienen las mismas pulgas

parece un siquitraquiz 

bebe que no llora no mama tet@


----------



## palomita_chilena

CarlosGilberto said:


> el que se va por las millas pierde la silla


 
El que fue a Melipilla perdio su silla
El que fue a Cajon perdio su sillon


----------



## Jellby

Según la historia que se cuenta (no entro a discutir si es cierta o si ése es realmente el origen), sólo puede ser Sevilla: http://www.belcart.com/belcart_es/del_dicho/el que se fue a sevilla.htm


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Que tal esta.

*¡Cada tiesto con su arepa! *

*Tiesto* quiere decir la parrilla en donde se hacen las arepas y la expresión quiere decir que cuando consigues una pareja novia(o) tienen mucho en común aunque eso en común sea negativo. ¿Es claro?

Saludos,


----------



## Honeypum

No sé si ya la habéis dicho:

"Siempre hay un roto para un descosido".


----------



## palomita_chilena

OscarJ_Col said:


> Que tal esta.
> 
> *¡Cada tiesto con su arepa! *
> 
> *Tiesto* quiere decir la parrilla en donde se hacen las arepas y la expresión quiere decir que cuando consigues una pareja novia(o) tienen mucho en común aunque eso en común sea negativo. ¿Es claro?
> 
> Saludos,


 

En Chile utilizamos "cada oveja con su pareja" o "dios los hace y el diablo los junta" en caso que sea una asociacion negativa.
Hacer "mal tercio" "andar tocando al violin" "andar de cabecera" se usa cuando uno esta sola acompañando una pareja de novios
y lo otro que siempre encuentran gracioso es que en Chile son Novios los que se van a casar, antes de eso se llaman "Pololos" y cuando estas en pareja sin intenciones de nada serio estas "pololeando"


----------



## Jaén

palomita_chilena said:


> En Chile utilizamos "cada oveja con su pareja" o "dios los hace y el diablo los junta" en caso que sea una asociacion negativa.
> Hacer "mal tercio" "andar tocando al violin" "andar de cabecera" se usa cuando uno esta sola acompañando una pareja de novios
> y lo otro que siempre encuentran gracioso es que en Chile son Novios los que se van a casar, antes de eso se llaman "Pololos" y cuando estas en pareja sin intenciones de nada serio estas "pololeando"


Pero 'pololo' es el término 'oficial'? no se les llama 'novios' o 'enamorados' en ninguna circunstancia?

En México también se les llama novios cuando están en el altar, pero lo son desde que comienzan a salir 'formalmente'.

Ah, sí, también decimos que alguien hace 'mal tercio', o está 'haciendo mosca'.


----------



## palomita_chilena

Jaén said:


> Pero 'pololo' es el término 'oficial'? no se les llama 'novios' o 'enamorados' en ninguna circunstancia?
> 
> En México también se les llama novios cuando están en el altar, pero lo son desde que comienzan a salir 'formalmente'.
> 
> Ah, sí, también decimos que alguien hace 'mal tercio', o está 'haciendo mosca'.


 

hay varias etapas aca desde que se forman las parejas
estan los informales que solo se juntan para salir y ellos "andan"
cuando ya es tu pareja ante todos entonces son "pololos"
y cuando ya pusiste fecha para el matrimonio ahi ya son "novios"
y bueno despues cometes "matricidio" que es un juego entre matrimonio y suicidio para demostrar que es el final de la solteria


----------



## Yeu

palomita_chilena said:


> hay varias etapas aca desde que se forman las parejas
> estan los informales que solo se juntan para salir y ellos "andan"
> cuando ya es tu pareja ante todos entonces son "pololos"
> y cuando ya pusiste fecha para el matrimonio ahi ya son "novios"
> y bueno despues cometes "matricidio" que es un juego entre matrimonio y suicidio para demostrar que es el final de la solteria


 
Pololo es una palabra mapuche, por eso lo usan en Chile. En México no se hace esa distinción.

*Pololear:* verbo transitivo de origen mapuche, grupo étnico nativo chileno, que significa flirtear. Deriva de la palabra mapuche "pololo", un insecto que se caracteriza por rondar en torno a las personas.


----------



## palomita_chilena

Yeu said:


> Pololo es una palabra mapuche, por eso lo usan en Chile. En México no se hace esa distinción.


 

Claro hay dos versiones del origen de esa palabra la primera es como tu dices que es una palabra en mapuche y otra viene de los tiempos de la colonia y tiene que ver con los bomberos y unas insignias que llevaban que se llamaban "pololos" y cuando les gustaba una chica se las regalaban y de ahi que se les apodara "pololas"


----------



## kazijistan

Este título de las "Expresiones más graciosas del español" es un poco pretencioso. Hasta ahora ninguno me hace reir, básicamente porque la mayoría son conocidos o se parecen mucho. Creo que le vendría mejor denominarlos "modismos regionales". Me parece más adecuado.


----------



## Druid

Er Guiller said:


> El no corre vuela
> Anda a la cuarta pregunta
> No me pises que llevo chanclas



¿Cómo se usan estas expresiones?  No las entiendo.

Gracias


----------



## juancubillos

Andar con la caña/Andar con el hachazo = Andar con dolor de cabeza a causa de haberse emborrachado
Andar con la mona = Estado de recuperación después de haber bebido alcohol en exceso.
Andar con los monos = Andar enojado todo el dia.
Hacer la mirada del cocodrilo = Cuando un hombre le hace una peinada de alfombra a una dama y éste la mira a los ojos, se debe levantar un poquito para hacer la mirada del cocodrilo.
Peinar la alfombra = Dícese de acto en el cual el varon tiene sexo oral con una mujer.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Hola Druid.

Te ayudo con la primera, en realidad es *el que no corre vuela *y quiere decir que por ejemplo tu conoces a una persona muy tímida y derepente es más espóntanea que todas las demas. Por ejemplo estás con un grupo de amigos en una fiesta y hay una mujer muy bonita y el más tímido de todos termina ligándola (enamorándola) entonces era el que menos corría y voló....

Espero te ayude, las demás tampoco las entiendo.

Saludos.





Druid said:


> ¿Cómo se usan estas expresiones? No las entiendo.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Que tal "*irse de culo*" cuando te llevas tremenda sorpresa.


----------



## pejeman

Hacer guacamole con las nalgas. (Estar inquieto en la silla)

Hablar al peso del culo. (Opinar. Decir algo sin fundamento)


----------



## heidita

Qué pasa José,se ve que no te has puesto la boina y tienes el cartón colorado.


----------



## indigoio

palomita_chilena said:


> hay varias etapas aca desde que se forman las parejas
> estan los informales que solo se juntan para salir y ellos "andan"
> cuando ya es tu pareja ante todos entonces son "pololos"
> y cuando ya pusiste fecha para el matrimonio ahi ya son "novios"
> y bueno despues cometes "matricidio" que es un juego entre matrimonio y suicidio para demostrar que es el final de la solteria




Sí, en México se llaman _novios_ desde el momento en que "oficialmente" (como dice Jaén) son pareja/salgan/anden.

A lo que palomita dice que denominan _pololos_, aquí sería _tu chavo/tu chava_ (un término informal, que no necesariamente la relación es informal). A los novios que están por casarse también se les califica como _prometidos_ (tu prometido/tu prometida). Como en italiano, que _fidanzato/a_ es _el/la prometido/a_, y cuando te refieres a un simple novio (sin compromiso) o con quien "andas", le dicen _il tuo ragazzo/la tua ragazza_. 

De manera curiosa acá a los novios también se llaman: _tu peor es nada_ jajajaja. Chistosa, por cierto. La apunto en el contenido de este hilo.

Ahhh por cierto, al hermanito que manda mamá para cuidar a la hermana cuando sale con el novio se le conoce como _chaperón_ (en plan de mal tercio).

Adiós! 
Sandra


----------



## indigoio

kazijistan said:


> Este título de las "Expresiones más graciosas del español" es un poco pretencioso. Hasta ahora ninguno me hace reir, básicamente porque la mayoría son conocidos o se parecen mucho. Creo que le vendría mejor denominarlos "modismos regionales". Me parece más adecuado.



Lo que sucede es que muchos quizá han entendido mal la intención de este hilo y han puesto refranes muy simples o conocidos, como dices. Pero hay quienes sí han captado el sentido del tema y de verdad que hay unos muy creativos y chistosos que por lo menos a mí en más de una ocasión me han hecho reír sin parar.

A mí me parece adecuado el título del hilo, el hecho es que no lo perdamos de vista y estemos conscientes que no debemos soltar refranes populares que hasta en los libros encuentras, sino frases verdaderamente originales, actuales y divertidas.


----------



## juancubillos

Una etapa aún más previa a andar es el _pinche._
_Pinché con una mina._


----------



## juancubillos

Er Guiller said:


> El no corre vuela
> Anda a la cuarta pregunta
> No me pises que llevo chanclas


Respecto a la última me parece divertida pues en Chile decimos chancletas. Supongo que significa: no me apresures que me puedo caer y hacerte tropezar. Es decir, si me presionas nos hundimos los dos.


----------



## pejeman

indigoio said:


> Lo que sucede es que muchos quizá han entendido mal la intención de este hilo y han puesto refranes muy simples o conocidos, como dices. Pero hay quienes sí han captado el sentido del tema y de verdad que hay unos muy creativos y chistosos que por lo menos a mí en más de una ocasión me han hecho reír sin parar.
> 
> A mí me parece adecuado el título del hilo, el hecho es que no lo perdamos de vista y estemos conscientes que no debemos soltar refranes populares que hasta en los libros encuentras, sino frases verdaderamente originales, actuales y divertidas.



Si, no hay que mearse fuera de la bacinica


----------



## tatius

pejeman said:


> Si, no hay que mearse fuera de la bacinica



 A la española: mear fuera del tiesto.


----------



## Brenda Barron

Pareces Ajonjoli De Todos Los Moles:-

Esto En Mexico Quiere Decir Algo Similar A Una Persona Inquieta Que No Puede Estar En Un Solo Lugar , Sino Que Quiere Estar En Todo , Ya Que No Se Pierde De Nada.

Que Dedo Quieres Que Me Chupe:-

Es Como Decir:que No Te Creo Nada ,y En Sarcasmo Dices La Exprecion De : Que Dedo Quieres Que Me Chupe.


----------



## occam727

Se me cruzaron los cables.   Significa, "me confundí".  

Ando más pobre que una puta en semana santa  (auto explicativo).


----------



## Jaén

occam727 said:


> Se me cruzaron los cables. Significa, "me confundí".


"Me con-fundillo"???


----------



## mirx

Er Guiller said:


> No habia entendido muy bien. Lo siento. Puede que en el Pais Vasco se use pero en el sur ya no.
> 
> Ahi van algunas :
> No por mucho madrugar amanece mas temprano.
> Pero
> A quien madruga dios le ayuda.
> Eso sí
> Ya pero más perdio el que más madrugo.


 

Todas estas expresiones son de la vida cotidiana en Mèxico.


----------



## Jabalix

Aunque me incorporó hoy al tema y no me ha dado tiempo a leerlo todo, ahí van algunas:

"Nunca digas De este agua no beberé, este cura no es mi padre o esta po.. (pene) no me cabe"
"Entre la broma y la risa te mete la "longanisa"
"Más largo que mear en una cuesta"


----------



## Noa-Spain

El de ``Más largo que mear en una cuesta´´ nunca lo había oido jajaj, que gracioso.


----------



## Talant

No sé si éstas han aparecido ya, pero es que no hay quien se lea todas:

"salir antes de que pongan las calles" salir muy temprano
"donde el viento da la vuelta" muy lejos
"más lento que un desfile de cocos reumáticos" (se entiende, ¿no?)


----------



## palomita_chilena

que tal "mas nerviosa que monja con atraso" 
y de verdad me imagino que no podria haber nadie mas nervioso que una monja con posibilidades de estar embarazada!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Talant said:


> "más lento que un desfile de cocos reumáticos" (se entiende, ¿no?)


 
Yo la había oído como "más lento que desfile de cojos". Siguiendo con el tema de la velocidad, "andar/ir pisando huevos".

Ant.


----------



## juancubillos

Más lento que la señora propia vistiéndose, es la ajena desvistiéndose...


----------



## OscarJ_Col

"Más largo que una semana sin carne" bueno, al menos para los que no somos vegetarianos.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Que tal estas:

No confunda una pelota negra, con una negra empelota
No confunda huevos de araña con arañame los huevos
No confunda tu hermana en el jardin del edén, con que a tu hermana en el jardín le den (hablando de sexo)
No confunda dos tazas de té con dos tetazas (senos grandes)
No confunda los dolores de las piernas que las piernas de Dolores
No confunda yo me río en el baño que yo me baño en el río
No confunda  el crepusculo de la mañana que el crespo culo de la marrana

A ver si alguien tiene otra.


----------



## Maruja14

Druid said:


> ¿Cómo se usan estas expresiones? No las entiendo.
> 
> Gracias


 
"Anda a la cuarta pregunta" significa que no tiene dinero (en España diríamos que "no tiene un duro")


Un duro = 5 pesetas, ya desaparecidas.


----------



## juancubillos

OscarJ_Col said:


> Que tal estas:
> 
> No confunda una pelota negra, con una negra empelota
> No confunda huevos de araña con arañame los huevos
> No confunda tu hermana en el jardin del edén, con que a tu hermana en el jardín le den (hablando de sexo)
> No confunda dos tazas de té con dos tetazas (senos grandes)
> No confunda los dolores de las piernas que las piernas de Dolores
> No confunda yo me río en el baño que yo me baño en el río
> No confunda el crepusculo de la mañana que el crespo culo de la marrana
> 
> A ver si alguien tiene otra.


No confunda "un metro de encaje negro" que "un negro te lo encaje un metro". (Creo que este hilo esta al filo...)


----------



## juancubillos

Cuando alguien queda asombrado o perplejo:
 " Quedó pa'dentro" o "Casi se fue de espalda el loro"


----------



## OscarJ_Col

juancubillos said:


> No confunda "un metro de encaje negro" que "un negro te lo encaje un metro". (Creo que este hilo esta al filo...)


 
Esa confusión es candelaaaa.....


----------



## juancubillos

Qué es candela?


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Quiero decir que es bastante fuerte... si algún hombre llegara a tener una confusión parecida estaría arrepentido toda la vida.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Mi hermano me acaba de decir una que me encanta y no me había acordado en todo este tiempo 

*"¡Éste nos entierra a todos!"* se dice sobre una persona mala (se dice que bicho malo nunca muere) con el sentido de que es tan malo que seguro que nos morimos todos antes que él/ella.


----------



## palomita_chilena

frases que se ocupan en la oficina serian:

"el guata de callo" es el compañero de trabajo que siempre anda pendiente del jefe y le encuentra la razon en todo, tiene callos o juanetes de tanto andar arrastrado.
"los zapatillas con clavos" son los que antes de que llegue la hora de irse ya estan con todas sus cosas listas para salir volando del trabajo


----------



## Jaén

palomita_chilena said:


> frases que se ocupan en la oficina serian:
> 
> "el guata de callo" es el compañero de trabajo que siempre anda pendiente del jefe y le encuentra la razon en todo, tiene callos o juanetes de tanto andar arrastrado.


En México, a este individuo lo llamaríamos de 'barbero', le hace hasta la barba al jefe.

En realidad, se usa en todos los contextos, no sólo en el de oficina. Creo que en otros países le llamarían de 'lame-botas', o 'lame-c*los'. Es eso, no?

Edito: para completar, muy coloquialmente también, decimos que este individuo es 'un caracol', por arrastrado (hasta se arrastra por el jefe, o por otra persona), y generalmente es también un baboso ('asshole').


----------



## palomita_chilena

Jaén said:


> En México, a este individuo lo llamaríamos de 'barbero', le hace hasta la barba al jefe.
> 
> En realidad, se usa en todos los contextos, no sólo en el de oficina. Creo que en otros países le llamarían de 'lame-botas', o 'lame-c*los'. Es eso, no?
> 
> Edito: para completar, muy coloquialmente también, decimos que este individuo es 'un caracol', por arrastrado (hasta se arrastra por el jefe, o por otra persona), y generalmente es también un baboso ('asshole').


 
En Chile, cuando te gusta alguien realmente tu "andas baboso por ella" pero se refiere a que se te cae la baba (saliva) de la boca al mirarla y seguirla a todo lados


----------



## indigoio

Jaén said:


> En México, a este individuo lo llamaríamos de 'barbero', le hace hasta la barba al jefe.
> 
> En realidad, se usa en todos los contextos, no sólo en el de oficina. Creo que en otros países le llamarían de 'lame-botas', o 'lame-c*los'. Es eso, no?



También se escucha mucho _lambiscón_.

Creo que no han puesto:
-_A lo que te cruje, Chencha_ (ocúpate de tus asuntos)
-_Con la mano en la cintura_ = _bien quitado/a de la pena_ (se aplica cuando alguien dice algo o toma una decisión de manera despreocupada, sin remordimientos, sin importarle lastimar a alguien)


----------



## palomita_chilena

indigoio said:


> También se escucha mucho _lambiscón_.
> 
> Creo que no han puesto:
> -_A lo que te cruje, Chencha_ (ocúpate de tus asuntos)
> -_Con la mano en la cintura_ = _bien quitado/a de la pena_ (se aplica cuando alguien dice algo o toma una decisión de manera despreocupada, sin remordimientos, sin importarle lastimar a alguien)


 

"se subio por la puerta de atras" se le dice a alguien cuando se mete en lo que nadie le ha pedido
"salto lejos el mani" idem anterior
"la pata chula" es cuando andas con el pie cojo, accidentado, y caminas mal


----------



## Jaén

indigoio said:


> -_A lo que te cruje, Chencha_ (ocúpate de tus asuntos)
> -_Con la mano en la cintura_ = _bien quitado/a de la pena_


Estas yo las conozco con otro significado:

-_A lo que te truje, Chencha_ = Manos a la obra, vamos a hacer lo que vinimos a hacer (truje = _deformación de traje, pasado del verbo traer)_

-_Con la mano en la cintura_ = _Con mucha facilidad._

_Ejemplo: Si le pones una demanda (a fulano/a), ganas la indemnización *con la mano en la cintura*._


----------



## pejeman

Jaén said:


> Estas yo las conozco con otro significado:
> 
> -_A lo que te truje, Chencha_ = Manos a la obra, vamos a hacer lo que vinimos a hacer (truje = _deformación de traje, pasado del verbo traer)_
> 
> -_Con la mano en la cintura_ = _Con mucha facilidad._
> 
> _Ejemplo: Si le pones una demanda (a fulano/a), ganas la indemnización *con la mano en la cintura*._



Sólo una pequeña observación. Me parece que "truje" no es una deformación sino un antiquismo, y que se mantuvo en el habla mexicana, sobre todo en regiones donde predomina el náhuatl y otras de nuestras lenguas indígenas.

Saludos


----------



## Elanor

A mi me hacen mucha gracia:

"Veo menos que un gato de escayola"
"Veo menos que Pepe Leches"


----------



## CheRie

En Venezuela:
_"Se cree la última Coca Cola del desierto"_ (cuando alguien se ufana de si mismo)
_"No vuela por miedo a los cables de alta tensión"_ (cuando alguien es inteligente, sagaz y rápido)


----------



## juancubillos

Le cruje ( el seso) = es inteligente
Guat'e callo = guat'e costra = De tanto arrastrase si no es callo es costra.
Salvavidas de plomo = acción que en vez de ayudar perjudica.


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

algunas palabras y expresiones,
*alquilar/rentar*
*apartamento/departemento*
*aretes-pendientes-arillos*
*faltar a la escuela-irse de pinta*
*cerveza-cheve-caña*
*trago-drink-chupito*
*tener resaca-andar crudo-tener raton*
*guero-rubio-catire*


----------



## Jaén

pejeman said:


> Sólo una pequeña observación. Me parece que "truje" no es una deformación sino un antiquismo, y que se mantuvo en el habla mexicana, sobre todo en regiones donde predomina el náhuatl y otras de nuestras lenguas indígenas.
> 
> Saludos


Ah, sí? Yo creía que era una deformación de los indígenas castellanizados que decían 'asté' en vez de 'usted', 'siñor', en vez de 'senor', entre varias otras. Viviendo y aprendiendo!



> _"Se cree la última Coca Cola del desierto"_ (cuando alguien se ufana de si mismo)
> _"No vuela por miedo a los cables de alta tensión"_ (cuando alguien es inteligente, sagaz y rápido)


Otras versiones que yo conozco:
_"Se cree la cereza del pastel"_ , "Se siente la aceituna de la pizza"
= cuando alguien se ufana de si mismo

_"Le rezumba el cacahuate"_ = cuando alguien es inteligente, sagaz y rápido


----------



## Jaén

Rodo_el_Reno said:


> algunas palabras y expresiones,
> 
> *guero-rubio-catire*


Sería *güero,* con diéresis. Y las variantes *güerejo/güereja, pelo de jilote (elote - choclo)*. Esa palabra 'jilote', sería una deformación de 'elote', dicha por los indígenas 'castellanizados', te parece, Pejeman? (tu 'nick' viene de 'pejelagarto'? Eres choco?)

Alguien escribió por ahí "*orinar fuera del tiesto*, *orinar fuera de la bacinica*, pero si queremos decir esto, pero sin parecer soez, podemos decir '*miccionar fuera del recipiente*' jejejejeje


----------



## occam727

UN PAR DE EXPRESIONES MAS:

1.  *"No llegarle a uno al tobillo".*  (Ser el mejor)

2.  Variación de "No buscarle tres pies al gato":
* "No buscarle tetas a las culebras"*
     Significa que no hay que buscarse problemas sin necesidad.

3.  Variación de "Estar entre la espada y la pared":

*"Estar entre el perro y el hidrante"*

Salud y saludos


----------



## Jaén

occam727 said:


> 2. Variación de "No buscarle tres pies al gato":
> *"No buscarle tetas a las culebras"*
> Significa que no hay que buscarse problemas sin necesidad.


Esta me pareció muy buena! Jajajaaja



occam727 said:


> 3. Variación de "Estar entre la espada y la pared":
> 
> *"Estar entre el perro y el hidrante"*


A esta no le capté


----------



## Aniat

Esta siempre me llamó la atención: "desde hoy que ese perro está ladrando"
Indica que "desde hace un largo rato" que ladra el perro, pero nunca entendí bien por qué se usa "desde hoy"
(se usa en muchos casos, pero siempre con el mismo significado "desde hoy me estás diciendo que vas a hacerlo y no lo haces", etc)


----------



## pejeman

occam727 said:


> UN PAR DE EXPRESIONES MAS:
> 
> 2. Variación de "No buscarle tres pies al gato":
> *"No buscarle tetas a las culebras"*
> Significa que no hay que buscarse problemas sin necesidad.
> 
> Para los más obsesivos: "No hay que buscarle chichis a las hormigas"


----------



## pejeman

Jaén said:


> Sería *güero,* con diéresis. Y las variantes *güerejo/güereja, pelo de jilote (elote - choclo)*. Esa palabra 'jilote', sería una deformación de 'elote', dicha por los indígenas 'castellanizados', te parece, Pejeman? (tu 'nick' viene de 'pejelagarto'? Eres choco?)
> 
> Alguien escribió por ahí "*orinar fuera del tiesto*, *orinar fuera de la bacinica*, pero si queremos decir esto, pero sin parecer soez, podemos decir '*miccionar fuera del recipiente*' jejejejeje


 
Hola Jaen:

No soy choco, sino bronco del Noroeste, pero ya ves que está de moda el pejelagarto.

Según dicen, el jilote (xilote) es el elote tiernito y entonces sus cabellos son güeros, güeros, en tanto que en el elote, algunos ya están obscuros (obscurones decimos en México)

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

pejeman said:


> Hola Jaen:
> 
> No soy choco, sino bronco del Noroeste, pero ya ves que está de moda el pejelagarto.
> 
> Según dicen, el jilote (xilote) es el elote tiernito y entonces sus cabellos son güeros, güeros, en tanto que en el elote, algunos ya están obscuros (obscurones decimos en México)
> 
> Saludos.


Así es:
*jilote**.*(Del nahua _xilotl_, cabello).*1.* m._ Am. Cen._ y_ Méx._ Mazorca de maíz cuando sus granos no han cuajado aún.*2.* m._ Méx._ Conjunto de hebras que tiene el *jilote.*

Yo siempre he escuchado que a los pelitos del maíz se le llama xilote.  Y también he ecuchado la expresión, creció como un xilote.


----------



## pejeman

Ahí les va una referencia veracruzana:

El nombre propio Xilotepec está compuesto de la voz Náhuatl “xilotl”, jilote, mazorca tierna y “tepetl”, cerro; su significado es cerro de los jilotes

www.jilotepec.org

Saludos.


----------



## occam727

Jaén said:


> Esta me pareció muy buena! Jajajaaja
> 
> 
> *"Estar entre el perro y el hidrante" *
> 
> A esta no le capté


 
*El problema es con la palabra "hidrante*". Esta palabra, derivada del inglés "hydrant" se refiere al grifo para agua que se instala en las calles de una ciudad para uso de los bomberos cuando atienden a un incendio. 
Ahora, es algo mas o menos bien sabido que los "hidrantes" son objetos predilectos de los perros citadinos para hacer de sus aguas menores (mear). 
Asi que alguien entre el perro y el hidrante esta casi en la misma situación que alguien entre la espada y la pared.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Escuche en una traducción española de una serie estadounidense la palabra *prangano*, me hizo mucha gracia pero no tengo claro el significado alguien sabe.

Gracias.


----------



## OscarJ_Col

OscarJ_Col said:


> Escuche en una traducción española de una serie estadounidense la palabra *prangano*, me hizo mucha gracia pero no tengo claro el significado alguien sabe.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Ya lo encontré en el diccionario de la rae, en realidad es *prángana *y significa extrema pobreza, ya no me hace gracia.


----------



## Jaén

OscarJ_Col said:


> Ya lo encontré en el diccionario de la rae, en realidad es *prángana *y significa extrema pobreza, ya no me hace gracia.


Bueno, tal vez la primera vez que la escuchaste te hizo gracia por el contexto en que fue dicha la palabra. No te la tomes tan a lo pecho (tan en serio) y úsala sin ningún prejuicio. 

Así, cuando alguien te invite a ir a algún lado que necesites pagar y no tengas con qué (la famosa cuarta pregunta que alguien mencionó por allá), di que no puedes porque estás prángana.

Claro que no significa que estés en la penuria, pero por lo menos no tienes para ir a donde te inviten! 



occam727 said:


> *El problema es con la palabra "hidrante*". Esta palabra, derivada del inglés "hydrant" se refiere al grifo para agua que se instala en las calles de una ciudad para uso de los bomberos cuando atienden a un incendio.
> Ahora, es algo mas o menos bien sabido que los "hidrantes" son objetos predilectos de los perros citadinos para hacer de sus aguas menores (mear).
> Asi que alguien entre el perro y el hidrante esta casi en la misma situación que alguien entre la espada y la pared.


 
Mmmmm, entendí. Tal vez como los hidrantes no forman parte de mi realidad cotidiana, no le agarré la onda!  

Podría ser más explícito si se dijera 'entre el poste y el perro', no?

Saludos!


----------



## Jellby

Jaén said:


> Mmmmm, entendí. Tal vez como los hidrantes no forman parte de mi realidad cotidiana, no le agarré la onda!
> 
> Podría ser más explícito si se dijera 'entre el poste y el perro', no?



¡Hidrante! Menudo esperpento que, no obstante, está en el DRAE...

Yo preferiría "entre el árbol y el perro", aunque a lo mejor hay urbanitas que no saben qué es un árbol (y sí un hidrante)


----------



## pejeman

Jellby said:


> ¡Hidrante! Menudo esperpento que, no obstante, está en el DRAE...
> 
> Yo preferiría "entre el árbol y el perro", aunque a lo mejor hay urbanitas que no saben qué es un árbol (y sí un hidrante)



O que ignoran lo qué es un perro, ya que los juguetitos japoneses no se hacen de las aguas.


----------



## juancubillos

Me parece graciosa una expresión que la oía de mis mayores sobre una muchacha joven = *está en edad de merecer*.
 ¿¿¿De merecer qué???


----------



## juancubillos

En Chile, desde los años 40 en adelante llegabán muchas películas Mexicanas, lo que produjo que las rancheras y ciertos modismos se filtraran en el pueblo quedando incorporados. Hace unos meses está de moda decir "Enchular" que es algo asi como mejorar o embellecer.

Sin relación con lo anterior, hace unos meses surgió una expresión  = "Es lo que hay..." cuando se tienen ciertas expectativas y luego se asume la decepción.


----------



## Jaén

juancubillos said:


> Me parece graciosa una expresión que la oía de mis mayores sobre una muchacha joven = *está en edad de merecer*.
> ¿¿¿De merecer qué???


En México también se usa(ba) bastante. Otra relacionada era la de "*ya no se cuece al primer hervor*", o la expresión 'sinónimo': "*ya se le está pasando el tren*". Se usan para decir que alguien ya se esta quedando viejo para casarse, principalmente.

"A Fulanita ya se le está pasando el tren" = se está quedando para (des)vestir santos jejejejeje

Quieres saber 'de merecer qué'?

Mi hermana también hizo la misma pregunta y ve a verla ahora! jajajajaja




juancubillos said:


> En Chile, desde los años 40 en adelante llegabán muchas películas Mexicanas, lo que produjo que las rancheras y ciertos modismos se filtraran en el pueblo quedando incorporados. Hace unos meses está de moda decir "Enchular" que es algo asi como mejorar o embellecer.


Y se llegó a incorporar el adjetivo "chula" (o el masculino "chulo") para decir que alguien es muy guapa(o) o algo es muy bonito? Era muy usado en las películas rancheras.

"Qué chula te ves con ese rebozo de Santa María!"
"Ese vestido es muy chulo"

Ya sé que el significado 'estándar' del adjetivo es algo muy diferente, pero en México se adoptó así!

Un amigo chileno me contó que en Chile se cantan también Las Mañanitas en los cumpleaños.


----------



## natasha2000

Duras menos que un chupa chups en la puerta del colegio.
Te voy a dejar (Me has dejado) más tirado que una colilla!


----------



## juancubillos

occam727 said:


> UN PAR DE EXPRESIONES MAS:
> 
> 2. Variación de "No buscarle tres pies al gato":
> *"No buscarle tetas a las culebras"*
> Significa que no hay que buscarse problemas sin necesidad.


 
"No buscarle la quinta pata al gato" (ésta es por exceso),  " No buscarle es cuesco a la breva".

Otras.
 Quedar colgado (de la brocha), quedar colgando ocupado = no entender.

"Más vale pájaro en mano...que ser papá a los 18".


----------



## juancubillos

Era "quedar *marcando* ocupado"


----------



## mirx

occam727 said:


> *El problema es con la palabra "hidrante*". Esta palabra, derivada del inglés "hydrant" se refiere al grifo para agua que se instala en las calles de una ciudad para uso de los bomberos cuando atienden a un incendio.
> Ahora, es algo mas o menos bien sabido que los "hidrantes" son objetos predilectos de los perros citadinos para hacer de sus aguas menores (mear).
> Asi que alguien entre el perro y el hidrante esta casi en la misma situación que alguien entre la espada y la pared.


 

Bastante imaginativa y fantasiosa tu explicacion, pero si hace sentido.


----------



## natasha2000

te repites más que el ajo


----------



## Learning

Pepito el de los Palotes.

No sé cómo explicarla jajaj
Es como un nombre que se usa como FULANITO, pero en tono más coloquial
Ejemplo sacado de Google:
"Me encanta ir a la fruteria y que de repente una señora me diga: "Tu no eres la hija de Pepito el de los Palotes?..."
Saludos


----------



## Talant

Learning said:


> Pepito el de los Palotes.
> No sé cómo explicarla jajaj
> Es como un nombre que se usa como FULANITO, pero en tono más coloquial



Yo siempre he oído "Perico el de los palotes"


----------



## Jaén

juancubillos said:


> Quedar colgado (de la brocha), quedar colgando ocupado = no entender.
> 
> "Más vale pájaro en mano...que ser papá a los 18".


Muy buena esa del 'pájaro en mano'!

Y esa de 'quedar colgado de la brocha' se parece a la que yo puse anteriormente, de 'dejar colgado de la brocha', que significa fallarle a alguien.

"Fulano me dejó colgado de la brocha" = Yo esperaba que Fulano fuese a hacer por/para mí algo que había prometido, pero me falló.



			
				Talant said:
			
		

> Yo siempre he oído "Perico el de los palotes"


Esta me recuerda una tira donde, al salir de la escuela, Manolito le pregunta a Mafalda quién era Juan de los Palotes, Mafalda le responde que decir que alguien era Juan de los Palotes, significaba que esa persona era un perfecto Don Nadie, a lo que Manolito dice más o menos lo siguiente: "¡Mecachis! ¡Otro error en la prueba de Historia!"

No estoy muy seguro, pero me parece que es una manera bastante sagaz por parte de Quino para retratar la situación de la Argentina en la época de la dictadura!


----------



## Enric Pérez

Similar a la anterior "Se te quema el arroz" (aunque con un significado muy distinto) está "Se me está pasando el arroz". Esta frase, puesta en boca de una chica joven y probablemente soltera, indica que se considera demasiado mayor para tener hijos


----------



## aroha

si caminas como cocinas hasta la raspita me comeria


----------



## Amante_de_la_lengua

Acá en Costa Rica usamos: 
"¡Qué concha!", refiriéndonos a ¡qué grosera!, para mí es una de las más tontas, jajaja. 
"Darle vuelta a alguien", significa engañarlo con otra persona.
Y en toda América y España se usa: "Ponerle los cuernos a alguien", suena bastante gracioso para mí.
Hay muchas más expresiones ticas que son graciosas, pero son un poco vulgares...


----------



## Jaén

Amante_de_la_lengua said:


> Acá en Costa Rica usamos:
> "¡Qué concha!", refiriéndonos a ¡qué grosera!, para mí es una de las más tontas, jajaja.
> "Darle vuelta a alguien", significa engañarlo con otra persona.
> Y en toda América y España se usa: "Ponerle los cuernos a alguien", suena bastante gracioso para mí.
> Hay muchas más expresiones ticas que son graciosas, pero son un poco vulgares...


"¡Qué concha!" - En México, se le dice a alguien que es muy perezoso y se pasa el día sentado o acostado sin hacer nada. "Fulano no hace nada en todo el día, es un conchudo".

También se le dice a alguien que se toma muchas libertades. "Mi amigo llega a mi casa y va directo a abrir el refrigerador y come lo que encuentra. ¡Es un conchudo!".

"Darle vueltas a alguien" significa esquivar a alguien. "Fulano me debe dinero, pero siempre anda dándome vueltas y no me paga".

"Ponerle los cuernos", o también, "pasarle el carro al/a la esposo(a)".

Saludos!


----------



## OscarJ_Col

Una muy común por acá es "Mamar Gallo" que equivale a otros países hispanohablantes a "tomar del pelo" o burlarse de alguién.

Saludos,


----------



## laffprince

No entiendo ninguna expresión de por allá, pero me mucha risa lo insólito, por ejemplo, 
cuando un extranjero dice:  estoy contonto, por decir, estoy contento.
OTRA:
alguien dice por aquí, qué tal, y te responde: bien contenis porque hoy papalinas, que significa:  bien contento porque hay pisto, porque hoy pagaron.

OTRA: 
la risa de los niños, especialmente los bebés que se rían, eso si que da una gran risa y ternura.

OTRA:
Cuando a alguien se le traba la lengua, o la traba la lengua, o la lengua le traba, 

OTRA:
Cuando me voy a meter a una fiesta de intrusa, y me tratan como invitada o como si fuera la principal, o de la familia de los que no llegaron. Me dicen bienvenida.

OTRA:
Cuando el novio no contesta el teléfono, uno dice:  el imbécil no contesta el teléfono... y luego  él dice... Aló!!!, qué me decías... 

OTRA:
Cuando la novia es hipócrita, luego de haberlo maltratado le dice:  ¡Hola mi amor!, como te extraño, luego que lo estuvo maltratando.


----------



## Hernan_M

Modismos Peruanos:

_- *Estar hasta el perno* _(estar muy mal)
- _*Bajo volteando* _-del omnibus- (solicitud para bajar despues de voltear una esquina)
- *Bajo cruzando* -del omnibus- (solicitud para bajar despues de cruzar la pista)
- *Hay como cancha* (hay bastante)
- *Voy yendo*  (voy avanzando)
- *Eres mi pata* (eres mi amigo)
- *Paguen con sencillo* (paguen con monedas)
- *Estas más perdido que cuy en tómbola* (estar muy confudido/ desconocer de lo que se le habla) - Cuy en tombola: un roedor encerrado en caja lo sueltan y se dirige hacia otras numeradas que están a todo su alrededor, en el lugar donde finalmente se posiciona hace ganar al apostador-

Otras recientes relacionadas a las computadoras
_Testear_ : hacer pruebas
_Postear_ : enviar un mensaje a un foro de discución
_Clikar /cliquear_    : Hacer click con el mouse
_computar_  : "chequear", revisar algo


----------



## Neon

Cuando alguien es lento:

- "Más lento que río de caca" 
- "Más lento que trote de vaca"
- "Chicotea los caracoles"

Cuando no se sabe quien hizo algo:

- "Fue el perro mono"

Cuando no pasará algo en mucho tiempo:

- "Cuando las vacas vuelen"


----------



## paulol

Neon said:


> Cuando alguien es lento:
> 
> - "Más lento que río de caca"
> - "Más lento que trote de vaca"
> - "Chicotea los caracoles"
> 
> Cuando no se sabe quien hizo algo:
> 
> - "Fue el perro mono"


 
Me gustan todas esas expresiones. 

Otra graciosa que recién aprendí es "¡Es una caca de vaca!", jeje.



Neon said:


> Cuando no pasará algo en mucho tiempo:
> 
> - "Cuando las vacas vuelen"


Interesante, porque en inglés es "Cuando los cerdos vuelen".


----------



## María Madrid

paulol said:


> Otra graciosa que recién aprendí es "¡Es una caca de vaca!".


 
Pero no de cualquier vaca!!! Es una caca de la vaca Paca. Saludos,


----------



## papagainho

Hola:

esta no es mia, la he visto en otro hilo sobre urgencia y emergencia:
fumaba como chacuaco!


----------



## papagainho

No había ni Clifor- no había nadie
Estaba tó perro pichichi- estaba todo el mundo
Eres más feo que el Fari comiendo limones- eres muy feo
Ser más viejo que el andar pál alante - ser muy viejo
Estabamos como sardinas en lata- estabamos muy apretados
Más feo que pegarle a un padre con un calcetín "sudao" - como la de pegarle a la mamá
jajaja, sólo de pensarlas me meo de la risa!!!


----------



## ayaram7700

aleCcowaN said:


> Los últimos me han recordado más
> 
> "Es más largo que esperanza de pobre"
> 
> De un hombre feo : "A ése, ni un beso de madre"
> 
> la frase era: "Dios los cr*í*a, y ellos se juntan/ y el viento los amontona"
> 
> sobre los hijos, ahijados y prohijados ingratos: "Cría cuervos, y te sacarán los ojos"
> 
> a los chicos que escriben sin acentos: "En tiempos de los apostóles, vinieron unos barbáros, que se subían a los arbóles y se comían los pajáros"
> 
> sobre quienes se hacen fantasías sexuales frente a una mujer provocativa
> 
> "se hace unos ratones"
> "se le alborotaron los ratones (en el altillo)"


 



En Chile dicen "Dios los cria y el diablo los lunta"


----------



## ayaram7700

aleCcowaN said:


> Los últimos me han recordado más
> 
> "Es más largo que esperanza de pobre"
> 
> De un hombre feo : "A ése, ni un beso de madre"
> 
> la frase era: "Dios los cr*í*a, y ellos se juntan/ y el viento los amontona"
> 
> sobre los hijos, ahijados y prohijados ingratos: "Cría cuervos, y te sacarán los ojos"
> 
> a los chicos que escriben sin acentos: "En tiempos de los apostóles, vinieron unos barbáros, que se subían a los arbóles y se comían los pajáros"
> 
> sobre quienes se hacen fantasías sexuales frente a una mujer provocativa
> 
> "se hace unos ratones"
> "se le alborotaron los ratones (en el altillo)"


----------



## pejeman

papagainho said:


> Hola:
> 
> esta no es mia, la he visto en otro hilo sobre urgencia y emergencia:
> fumaba como chacuaco!


 
Hola:

Es un mexicanismo que significa chimenea. En otro hilo aparte de emergencias y urgencias se menciona también.

Saludos


----------



## ayaram7700

En Chile decimos "Dios los cría y el diablo los junta" 

Hay un dicho chileno que me encanta, porque es único: "Más perdido que el Teniente Bello" (fue un aviador que se perdió en la Cordillera y nunca más apareció);

Otro que me da mucha risa: "Sudando, como caballo de bandido"

"El yo-creí-que y el yo-pensé-que son amigos del perjudique"

"Ya no se cuece en un agua (o hervor)" Ya está pasadito/a de años
En la misma vena "La dejó el tren" (ya no se va a casar)


----------



## papagainho

Decirle a alguien que se le va a pasar el arroz es decirle que se le hace tarde para casarse o formar familia.
También se dice "como mola la gramola" que es de esas en las que lo divertido es la rima.
Chao pescao!


----------



## kazijistan

Bueno, este es más universal :" Y la mamá quería mellizos", para referirse a alguien que no es muy inteligente, o que hace comentarios muy obvios o que no vienen al caso.


----------



## papagainho

Éramos pocos y parió la abuela - cuando algo parecía que no podía empeorar y aún así empeora.


----------



## lolita1

Alguien sabe el significado de la palabra "ríspera" y "engrifarse"? 
  Un dia  me dijeron; cuando te doy besitos en el cuello, te engrifas como "perico queriendo hablar"  jajjaja, me morí de la risa pq se exactamente como hacen los periquitos cuando quieren hablar y cuando le pedi que me explicara mas risa me dio;> Bueno porque te beso y te engrifas cuando los periquitos levantan las alitas cuando quieren hablar...jajjja...seguro que me parecio chistosisimo>


----------



## spielenschach

Jellby said:


> En fin... más corre un galgo que un mastín, mas si el trayecto es largo, más corre el mastín que el galgo.
> 
> Estás como la jaca de los títeres.
> 
> Más vale un "porsiaca" que cien "penseque".


Qué quiere decir “porciaca”. No es en el diccionario


----------



## pejeman

spielenschach said:


> Qué quiere decir “porciaca”. No es en el diccionario


 
Hola:

No existe. significa "por si acaso". La frase completa es algo parecido a: "Más vale prevenir que lamentar"

Saludos


----------



## papagainho

Más tiran dos tetas que dos carretas. 

Mano que teta no cubre, no es teta sino ubre. Teta que no cubre mano, no es teta, sino grano.

Jajaja, me encata este hilo!!!


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Antpax said:


> Yo la había oído como "más lento que desfile de cojos". Siguiendo con el tema de la velocidad, "andar/ir pisando huevos".
> 
> Ant.


 
Hola Ant,

espero que sabes qué tus letras latinas significan en letras griegas?!?
Válgame Dios!


----------



## papagainho

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Hola Ant,
> 
> espero que sabes qué tus letras latinas significan en letras griegas?!?
> Válgame Dios!


 
Pues yo no lo sé... ¿Lo puedes explicar?


----------



## pejeman

papagainho said:


> Pues yo no lo sé... ¿Lo puedes explicar?


 
Creo que la compañera teutona quiere decir que significa Antrax

Saludos


----------



## Vanest

Jaén said:


> Unas que me causan mucha gracia son aquellas relacionadas con la distancia física de la localización algo o donde vive alguienVive/trabaja) "Donde Judas perdió las botas/el calcetín" "Donde Cristo perdió el gorro" "Donde el viento da la vuelta" (estoy muerto de la risa aquí solo)



En el Ecuador decimos: "dónde el sol sale con poncho"... pero pensándolo bien, es más para decir que un lugar es muy frío y distante... pero bueno, ¡igual siempre me pareció muy chistoso!


----------



## Jaén

lolita1 said:


> Alguien sabe el significado de la palabra "ríspera" y "engrifarse"?
> Un dia me dijeron; cuando te doy besitos en el cuello, te engrifas como "perico queriendo hablar" jajjaja, me morí de la risa pq se exactamente como hacen los periquitos cuando quieren hablar y cuando le pedi que me explicara mas risa me dio;> Bueno porque te beso y te engrifas cuando los periquitos levantan las alitas cuando quieren hablar...jajjja...seguro que me parecio chistosisimo>


Eso de "*te engrifas como "perico queriendo hablar"*", en México diríamos que '*se te pone la piel de gallina*', y también '*se te enchina el cuero*', o, haciendo un juego de palabras, '*se te encuera el chino*'.


----------



## Vanest

¡Hola a todos! 

¡Ya por fin acabé de leer este hilo y me parece chistosísimo! Bueno, aparte del que ya puse arriba, leyendo todo lo que han puesto ustedes me he acordado de las siguientes frases chistosas que usamos en el Ecuador:

 - ¿Para qué llevar piñas a Milagro? (Milagro es una ciudad en la provincia de El Oro que es famosa por su producción de piñas... entonces, ¿para qué llevar piñas a Milagro?)
  - No es lo mismo decir: “las ruinas del Machupichu” que venga “un macho, le meta el pichu y le deje en ruinas.” (ja ja, un juego de palabras)
  - Hazte un poncho (en el sentido irónico, cuando algo te sale bien y te andas jactando, por ejemplo: “¡Me saqué 20 en el examen!” te contestarían: “Hazte un poncho”.)
  - Mi abuelita se bajó el Pichincha en patineta (esta es de mi invención . Quito queda a las faldas del volcán Pichincha… y muy empinado y creo que sería muy difícil para cualquier persona (más aún para mi abuelita) bajárselo en patineta…) lo decía todo el tiempo cuando alguien contaba algo difícil de creer.
  - La mamá de Tarzán (una persona que se cree lo máximo)
  - Se cree el Gran Cacao (viene del tiempo del ‘boom’ del cacao en el Ecuador. Alguno que se haya hecho la fortuna era un ‘Gran Cacao’. Es igual que ‘creerse la mamá de Tarzán’
  - El que se va de Quito, pierde su banquito, y el que viene de Lima, se sienta encima. (Cuando uno está en alguna reunión y se levanta y alguien le ‘roba’ el puesto el ‘ladrón’ diría: “El que se va de Quito pierde su banquito”, pero de ahí el ‘dueño’ original puede volver y sentársele encima y decir: “Y el que viene de Lima se sienta encima”.)
  - Se fue a volver (frase enigmática que me confundía mucho de niña…)
  - Hablemos a calzón quitado (¡esta me encanta! Quiere decir “hablemos honestamente”)
  - ¿Y a ti quién te dijo “Totó toma hueso”? (para alguien que se mete en una conversación o situación en donde no le han llamado)
  - Echarse la pera (faltar a clases al colegio)
  - Pasando de coles a nabos (para pasarse de un tema a otro que no tiene nada que ver)
  - Carrera de caballos, parada de burros (comienzas bien pero te quedas a medio camino)
  - No hay quinto malo (no sé porque, ¡pero es así!)
  - Es como para cortarse las venas con un galletita integral (cuando algo es tan patético que da ganas de suicidarse lenta y dolorosamente…)
  - Me cae como patada al hígado (cuando no soportas a alguien o algo)
  - Caído de la hamaca (una persona un poco tonta)
  - Le dicen ‘Diosito’: está en todas partes y nadie le puede ver.
  - Tengo mucha sangre en mi alcohol (cuando estás muy ebrio…)
  - ¿Quieres que te lo dibuje? (cuando alguien no entiende algo)
  - Hacer la del Chavo (por influjo mexicano y del programa… es cuando todo el mundo está hablando a gritos en una fiesta y de repente apagan la música, todos se quedan en silencio y solo una persona sigue hablando y JUSTO dice alguna ‘metedura de pata’)
  - ¿Y con esa puntería quieres tener hijos? (cuando se tiene mala puntería…)

Bueno, espero que se rían, ¡así sea un poquito!


----------



## ratona!84

Jaén said:


> "Buscarle tres pies al gato" o "Meterse en camisa de once varas" = Ni idea de lo que es una camisa de once varas, pero ambas expresiones significan que alguien se está metiendo en un lío sin necesidad (o por necedad)
> 
> 
> Hola! La camisa de once varas creo que hace referencia a las camisas a rayas de la cárcel? No estoy segura, pero siempre que oigo esa expresión me viene a la mente la imagen de un preso con bola atada al pie y todo, como de los cómics de Lucky Luke!
> Saludos!!


----------



## ratona!84

Vanest said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> -El que se va de Quito, pierde su banquito, y el que viene de Lima, se sienta encima. (Cuando uno está en alguna reunión y se levanta y alguien le ‘roba’ el puesto el ‘ladrón’ diría: “El que se va de Quito pierde su banquito”, pero de ahí el ‘dueño’ original puede volver y sentársele encima y decir: “Y el que viene de Lima se sienta encima”.)
> -Hablemos a calzón quitado (¡esta me encanta! Quiere decir “hablemos honestamente”)
> 
> Bueno, espero que se rían, ¡así sea un poquito!


 
JAJAJAJA
me he reido muchísimo! La de "hablemos a calzón quitado" me parece sublime, no sólo graciosa sino también muy profunda. Me encanta, con tu permiso a partir de ahora me la voy a hacer mía... 
 Y la de "El que se va de Quito..." me ha hecho reir mucho porque en España decimos :
"El que se va a Sevilla pierde su silla, y el que se va a León, pierde su sillon"
Pero aquí no tenemos la segunda parte (o yo no la conozco) será que seremos más paraditos y conformistas...


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

pejeman said:


> Creo que la compañera teutona quiere decir que significa Antrax
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, pejeman... Así son, las cabezas cuadradas.

He cometido deslizes sin parar. Puede ser que era borracho? Puede ser.
Pues, 'Antpax' es un nombre muy respetable. Que las hormigas vivan en paz.

Yo confundí unas letras griegas. La transcripción al latino no funciona en absoluto... En vez de la 'theta' leí una 'tau'. La 'x' (que sería una 'ja' y *no* una 'eks'...) leía como una 'eks'. 

Debería ser una broma - la única broma ahora: soy yo. Pues, reímos las tripas!  

Schwichtenhövel


----------



## ratona!84

-matasuegras (no es una expresión pero como palabra compuesta no esta mal no?)
-"cría cuervos.... y tendrás muchos" (variación del "cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos")
-"Noches alegres, mañanitas tristes"
-"Ser más lento que el caballo del malo"
-"Tener menos puntería que el malo"
-"Ir de flor en flor" (cambiar de pareja con frecuencia)
-"A otra cosa, mariposa"
-"Menos lobos, Caperucita" 
-"Ser más feo que Picio" (qué feo debió ser el pobre para que le haya quedado tal fama...)
-"Ser más feo que un pecado"
-"Ser un cayo malayo" (ser muy pero que muy feo)
-"Ser pechugona" (para las mujeres con talla XXXL de sostén)
-"Ser una jamona" (para las mujeres que tienen unos "jamones" bien voluminosos: muslos)

...


----------



## spielenschach

aleCcowaN said:


> ¡Esto es un quilombo de órdago!
> 
> quilombo = burdel de mala nota, por extensión gran lío, confusión, escándalo
> de órdago = extraordinario (coloquial en España, más formal en la Argentina)
> 
> desidia = negligencia, abandono, inercia, despreocupación criticable (palabra más bien culta)
> 
> con patas = locución adjetiva coloquial que significa personificada, "hecha carne" o "convertida en persona". Coloquialmente en la Argentina, patas = piernas o pies.
> 
> "vive en una nube de ped**" = vive en un mundo de fantasías, tiene
> expectativas irreales
> 
> "esto dura menos que un pe** en una canasta" = para criticar lo que se supone que son soluciones definitivas y en realidad, aunque parezcan
> funcionar brevemente, no sirven para nada.


 
vive en una nube de ped**" = vive en un mundo de fantasías, tiene expectativas irreales - 
*Cual es el significado de ped? – no encuentro en el diccionario.*


----------



## ratona!84

spielenschach said:


> vive en una nube de ped**" = vive en un mundo de fantasías, tiene expectativas irreales -
> *Cual es el significado de ped? – no encuentro en el diccionario.*


 
Busca mejor "pedo"


----------



## spielenschach

ratona!84 said:


> Busca mejor "pedo"


Compreensión lenta...:Ventosidad que se expele del vientre por el ano.


----------



## Mirlo

el que se fué para Barranquilla, perdió su silla=si te paras te agarro tu puesto.
saludos,


----------



## spielenschach

Ahora un portugués. Quien fue al aire perdió el lugar = la misma cosa que tu has dicho.
Saludos,


----------



## tatius

Y en español de España: Quien fue a Sevilla perdió su silla.


----------



## spielenschach

También 'Quien fue al viento perdió el asiento'


----------



## mesaal

¡Hola!

No sé si ha salido ya esta expresión:

"Todavía no pusieron la calle"

para indicar que es demasiado pronto


----------



## on a rose

"Estás más salido que un palomo cojo"
Mi novio me enseñó eso (viene del sur de España), y me morí de la risa por al menos diez minutos seguidos...


----------



## mesaal

ratona!84 said:


> -"cría cuervos.... y tendrás muchos" (variación del "cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos")



- mal de muchos ... epidemia (variación de:  "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos")



ratona!84 said:


> -"Ir de flor en flor" (cambiar de pareja con frecuencia)


- Tener en culo entre dos sillas (estar indeciso)

Otro:
- mear al lado del tiesto (dar un razonamiento erróneo)


----------



## spielenschach

* Los pies de la iglesia A los pies de la cama
 
 
Parte opuesta en algunas cosas a la que es principal en ellas, llamada cabecera. 
*


----------



## spielenschach

A abad sin ciencia y sin conciencia, no le salva la inocencia.


----------



## pejeman

Vanest said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> ¡Ya por fin acabé de leer este hilo y me parece chistosísimo! Bueno, aparte del que ya puse arriba, leyendo todo lo que han puesto ustedes me he acordado de las siguientes frases chistosas que usamos en el Ecuador:
> 
> -¿Para qué llevar piñas a Milagro? (Milagro es una ciudad en la provincia de El Oro que es famosa por su producción de piñas... entonces, ¿para qué llevar piñas a Milagro?)
> 
> -No hay quinto malo (no sé porque, ¡pero es así!)
> 
> 
> Bueno, espero que se rían, ¡así sea un poquito!


 

Gracias por tantas expresiones chistosas. Lo de Lima está buenísmo. A pesar de que ido en varias ocasiones a Ecuador, no lo he escuchado.

En México decimos no hay que llevar piedras al campo o tortas a un banquete. Se dice por ejemplo cuando los jóvenes se van a Europa de paseo y pues ni modo que lleven al novio o a la novia.

En cuanto a lo de no hay quinto malo, aunque ya no me gustan las corridas de toros, creo que es una expresión taurina (el quinto toro de la tarde siempre sale bueno). En México, sin embargo tiene otro significado, ya que quinto era una moneda pequeña de tamaño, y coloquialmente "quinto" equivale a "muchacha virgen", "doncella", por lo cual se dice que "no hay quinto malo".

Saludos


----------



## ovelez

Y que tal les parecen estas expresiones usuales en Colombia:?
"Mas cumplido que novia fea" (jajajaj)
"Mas amarrado que una encomienda para el Chocó"
"Entráte Jesusita que te mojás"

Necesitan explicación? ahi va:
A la novia fea le toca ser muy puntual porque no la esperan mucho.
El Chocó es una región de muy difícil acceso, por lo cual las encomiendas van muy amarradas. Y se dice "amarrado" a una persona "tacaña" o "avara"
La de Jesusita es una manera de decirle a alguien que "no meta las narices en donde no le han llamado"


----------



## pejeman

ovelez said:


> "Entráte Jesusita que te mojás"
> 
> Necesitan explicación? ahi va:
> A la novia fea le toca ser muy puntual porque no la esperan mucho.
> El Chocó es una región de muy difícil acceso, por lo cual las encomiendas van muy amarradas. Y se dice "amarrado" a una persona "tacaña" o "avara"
> La de Jesusita es una manera de decirle a alguien que "no meta las narices en donde no le han llamado"


 
Bueno, yo como Chuchita, le paso a lo barrido para no empaparme y comento que en México, a los amarrados les decimos agarrados o cododuros o simplemente codos, porque les duele esa articulación, para soltar el dinero.

Y hablando de Jesusita, la expresión: "Es que a Chuchita la bolsearon"
representa la excusa más pedestre para explicar por qué algo no se realizó o se perdió. (Chuchita iba a comprar la comida, pero en el mercado le robaron el dinero y ya nada trajo). Y preventivamente se le dice a alguien que no es muy confiable: "No me vayas a salir con que a Chuchita la bolsearon".

Saludos


----------



## joawhzr

Recién entro a este foro y se me viene a la cabeza esta expresión que cuando la escuché me hizo mucha gracia, creo que no necesita más explicación:

-¿Porqué a ese pata lo llaman Gonzáles?
-Porque entra cuando tu sales (de tu casa)


----------



## michita

Hola a todos. Soy nueva.
Lo de "no hay quinto malo" corresponde al lenguaje taurino. Al parecer, antiguamente, debajan el mejor de los toros en el quinto lugar.


----------



## pejeman

michita said:


> Hola a todos. Soy nueva.
> Lo de "no hay quinto malo" corresponde al lenguaje taurino. Al parecer, antiguamente, debajan el mejor de los toros en el quinto lugar.


 
Hola:

También recordé que de lo conquistado, se apartaba la quinta parte para el rey (el quinto real), así es que al soberano no había quinto que le cayera mal.

Saludos


----------



## michita

También podría tratarse de eso. De todas las maneras muchos de nuestros dichos tienen que ver con el lenguaje taurino:
- apretarse los machos
- ponerse el mundo por montera
- echarse al ruedo


----------



## pejeman

michita said:


> También podría tratarse de eso. De todas las maneras muchos de nuestros dichos tienen que ver con el lenguaje taurino:
> - apretarse los machos
> - ponerse el mundo por montera
> - echarse al ruedo


 
Y "agarrar al toro por los cuernos", casi como lo hacen los "forcados" portugueses.

Bienvenida al foro michita.


----------



## michita

pejeman said:


> Y "agarrar al toro por los cuernos", casi como lo hacen los "forcados" portugueses.
> 
> Bienvenida al foro michita.


 
También en España se dice eso. Cuando se trata de enfrentarse a un problema, es como decir que no se den rodeos y se solucione de una vez.


----------



## michita

michita said:


> También en España se dice eso. Cuando se trata de enfrentarse a un problema, es como decir que no se den rodeos y se solucione de una vez.


Gracias por tu bienvenida


----------



## Minukis

No sé si me repetiré pero...

Le gusta más que a un tonto un lápiz
Eres como los de Guadalajara, por la noche mucho y por la mañana nada (cuando hay alguien que le gusta irse a dormir tarde pero luego no hay manera de que se despierte... quizá la ha dicho alguna madre? )
No me entero de la misa la mitad
Cuando seas pade comeras 2 huevos (he visto algunas parecidas)
Unos por otros; la casa sin barrer
Eres más corto que las mangas de un chaleco
Donde dije "digo" digo "Diego"

:-D


----------



## dutch77

me tenés los huevos por el piso
me chupa un huevo
me costó un huevo
se cagó de risa


----------



## Luz de OsO

Costa de Colombia:


Esta ahuevado --> Alguien que no esta prestando atención a lo que pasa.
Nada tiene que ver el caldo con las tajadas
Mas tragado que calzón de loca  --> muy enamorado
Feliz día del árbol --> Cuando hablas y no te prestan atención, lo dices en voz alta pero para ti mismo.
Amor de lejos felices los cuatro
Mas contento que cachaco en playa --> cachacos = personas del interior de Colombia
Corronchos --> Personas que no saben vestir o comportarse.
Mas perdido que el hijo de Limber
Tiene el mico al hombro --> Esta enojado
Tiene la piedra afuera --> '' ''
Cada tiesto con su arepa
Se le moja la canoa o soltó las plumas --> Es gay
Cuando me acuerde de mas las escribiré.. 
Y Hola a todos soy nueva en el forum, colombiana (Barranquilla) y residente en CA.


----------



## Vanest

Hola a todos:

¡Gracias por la aclaración del 'no hay quinto malo'! Se aprende algo nuevo todos los días .


----------



## mixtli

Perro que come huevo aunque le rompan el hocico


----------



## Nena_Den

mmm.... a ver , a ver.. SE QUE ME SE ALGUNAS!!!

- " A CABALLO REGALADO NO SE LE VE EL COLMILLO" : Cuando te regalan algo, no le pongas "peros".
- "TANTO PECA EL QUE MATA LA VACA COMO EL QUE LE DETIENE LA PATA" : Es tan responsable el que ejecuta una acción como quien le ayuda a ejecutarla.
- "FAROL DE LA CALLE, OSCURIDAD DE SU CASA" : Una persona que con la gente muestra una buena actitud, pero con sus allegados o familiares es lo contrario.
- "NO SOY MONEDITA DE ORO" : No le caigo bien a toda la gente.
- "HIJO DE TIGRE, PINTITO" : Que una persona se parece a su padre o a su madre en ciertas actitudes o comportamientos.
- A DIOS ROGANDO Y CON EL MAZO DANDO" : Esta bien que le pidas a Dios, pero tienes que poner manos a la obra para conseguirlo.

Cuando recuerde otras, se las digo.. jajaja.


----------



## spielenschach

Nena_Den said:


> mmm.... a ver , a ver.. SE QUE ME SE ALGUNAS!!!
> 
> - " A CABALLO REGALADO NO SE LE VE EL COLMILLO" : Cuando te regalan algo, no le pongas "peros".
> - "TANTO PECA EL QUE MATA LA VACA COMO EL QUE LE DETIENE LA PATA" : Es tan responsable el que ejecuta una acción como quien le ayuda a ejecutarla.
> - "FAROL DE LA CALLE, OSCURIDAD DE SU CASA" : Una persona que con la gente muestra una buena actitud, pero con sus allegados o familiares es lo contrario.
> - "NO SOY MONEDITA DE ORO" : No le caigo bien a toda la gente.
> - "HIJO DE TIGRE, PINTITO" : Que una persona se parece a su padre o a su madre en ciertas actitudes o comportamientos.
> - A DIOS ROGANDO Y CON EL MAZO DANDO" : Esta bien que le pidas a Dios, pero tienes que poner manos a la obra para conseguirlo.
> 
> Cuando recuerde otras, se las digo.. jajaja.


- " A CABALLO REGALADO NO SE LE VE EL COLMILLO" : Cuando te regalan algo, no le pongas "peros". -  Este dicho es igual a Portugal, es solo traducir – a caballo dado no se mira el diente
- "TANTO PECA EL QUE MATA LA VACA COMO EL QUE LE DETIENE LA PATA" : Es tan responsable el que ejecuta una acción como quien le ayuda a ejecutarla. -  cuanto a esto : ‘Tanto es ladrón lo entra en la casa como el que se queda a la porta’.


----------



## tatius

michita said:


> También en España se dice eso. Cuando se trata de enfrentarse a un problema, es como decir que no se den rodeos y se solucione de una vez.



A mí, en cambio, me suele *pillar el toro*. Es decir, todo lo contrario: cuando dejas algo para el último segundo y ya no tienes margen de maniobra.


----------



## nelliot53

Algunos acá en Puerto Rico:

"A ése le falta un tornillo"  (Por lo que el cerebro no le funciona bien)
"A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"
"Para atrás ni para coger impulso" (Un poco grosero)
"Fue por lana y salió trasquilado"
"En casa de herrero cuchillo de palo"
"Palo si boga palo si no boga"
"Del agua mansa líbreme Dios que de la brava me libro yo"
"No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano"


----------



## nelliot53

Otras expresiones populares nuestras:

"Me cago en ná" (en nada, con coraje)
"Marrayo parta" (Mal rayo lo parta, coraje)
"Anda p'al cará" (Anda para el carajo) "Anda p'al sirete"
"Santa Ritita, Santa Ritita, lo que se dá no se quita" (niños)
"Amárrale los 'guebos' al diablo" (testículos, Cuando pierdes algo y lo quieres encontrar rápido)
"El que se vá para Sevilla pierde la silla, y el que se vá para Japón pierde el sillón" (niños)
"Y tu abuela, ¿dónde está?" (Se refiere a que en PR casi todos tenemos algo de sangre africana, aunque nos veamos rubios de ojos azules)


----------



## nelliot53

Otras:

"Perro flaco soñando con longaniza" (soñar con algo inalcanzable)
"El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al retollo" (la vida continua)
"A rey muerto rey puesto" (nadie es indispensable)
"Malaya sea" (quizás por Maldita sea)
"A mí plin y a la madama dulce de coco" (no nos importa lo que dicen)
"Sarna con gusto no pica" (los malos resultados no molestan si son por placer) 
"A mal tiempo buena cara"
"Dios aprieta pero no ahoga"
"Más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo" (la experiencia de los años)
"Eso es igual que un pellizco de ñoco"  (a una persona 'ñoca' le faltan las manos, así que no puede pellizcar, entonces es mentira)


----------



## spielenschach

nelliot53 said:


> Algunos acá en Puerto Rico:
> 
> "A ése le falta un tornillo" (Por lo que el cerebro no le funciona bien)
> "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando"
> "Para atrás ni para coger impulso" (Un poco grosero)
> "Fue por lana y salió trasquilado"
> "En casa de herrero cuchillo de palo"
> "Palo si boga palo si no boga"
> "Del agua mansa líbreme Dios que de la brava me libro yo"
> "No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano"


"Para atrás ni para coger impulso" (Un poco grosero) – En portugués ‘Para tras mea la burra (Un poco grosero también)’con el mismo significado,
"En casa de herrero cuchillo de palo"– En portugués ‘ Em casa de ferreiro espeto de salgueiro (en casa de herrero asador de *salguero*))


----------



## nelliot53

"¿Si Pancha plancha con cuatro planchas con cuántas planchas plancha Pancha? (Trabalenguas, tratar de decirlo bien rápido sin errores)

Otro: "Reconstantinopoliteraticamente" (trabalenguas, rápido)


----------



## nelliot53

"Donde yo me caiga se 'escocota' un mono" (habilidades caminar/trepar)
"El hábito no hace al monje"
"De tal palo tal astilla" (son igualitos)
"Me huele pero no me sabe" (algo rico en la cocina)
"Cómete la carne primero, que si llega visita te la quitan" (para dársela)
"El que se pica es porque ají come" (si te molestas entonces es verdad)
"El que no tiene dinga tiene mandinga" (refiriéndose a nuestra herencia africana en el Caribe)
"Perro que ladra no muerde" (hay que temerle al silencioso)


----------



## Cosmic

Jaén said:


> :
> 
> (Vive/trabaja) "Donde Judas perdió las botas/el calcetín" "Donde Cristo perdió el gorro" "Donde el viento da la vuelta" (estoy muerto de la risa aquí solo)
> 
> quote]
> Equivalente argentino : "donde el diablo perdió el poncho"


----------



## McMax

No sé si ya las dijeron pero aquí van algunas argentinas:

"cagando aceite"= hacer o llegar a algún lugar con mucho esfuerzo (supongo que debe venir de una metáfora automovilística)

"¡es un boludo a contramano!" = Una persona muy estúpida

"¡más boludo que agua para hacer fideos!" = Ídem aludiendo a la escasa (por no decir nula) destreza requerida para hervir agua.

"no l@ toco ni con un chorro de soda" = Usada para referirse a una persona muy fea. (soda, se asume que se habla de la soda que viene en sifón)

"mear afuera del tacho" = Usada para referirse a que alguien hace un comentario que no se relaciona con lo que se venía diciendo, o que está directamente equivocado.


----------



## corona

Qué les parece "estoy como agua para chocolate"


----------



## pequeñomar

También hay expresiones tales como:

"Hablas hasta por los codos" = hablas demasiado.
"Despacio que llevo prisa".
"Del suelo no pasas" = No podría estar peor.


----------



## madeinperu

_Me divierte la variedad de significados, aunque extrañaba las versiones peruanas. 
Permítanme añadir algunas para acompañar las mejicanas, argentinas y chilenas. 
Distinguir las que son muy modernas no es tarea fácil, por la influencia de la televisión
y el cine, así que muchas de estas expresiones son atemporales o se pierden en el tiempo.
De paso, leer El Quijote y las ocurrencias de Sancho Panza nos darían pie para muchos foros.

sobre homosexuales (sin ofender)
_se le chorrea el helado
le hace agua la canoa
no somos machos pero somos muchas

más feo(a) que el hambre = _cosa o persona muy desagradable
_vive en el culo del mundo = _vive lejos
_se pasó pa'l culo = _destacó
_se pasa de vueltas = _muy divertido, muy ocurrente, enloquece
_se le zafó un tornillo = se rayó = _enloqueció
_Nancy que Berta = _nada que ver
_como limón de emolientero = _muy agotado, muy gastado
_como palo de gallinero = _muy perjudicado
_y dale la burra al trigo
saltó la liebre
¡Por la cresta del gallo!
otra vez Andrés con la misma cojudez
en casa del herrero cuchillo de palo
donde las dan las toman
a llorar al río = a llorar al muro = _lamentarse es inútil
_... me revienta = ... _me molesta demasiado
_candelejón = _tonto, lento, incapaz
_tarúpido= _tarado y estúpido
_


----------



## madeinperu

michita said:


> También podría tratarse de eso. De todas las maneras muchos de nuestros dichos tienen que ver con el lenguaje taurino:
> - apretarse los machos
> - ponerse el mundo por montera
> - echarse al ruedo


 
_Y otras como:_
se cortó la coleta = colgó los guantes = _se retiró, se jubiló_
la estocada final = _el remate_
le dio el puntillazo = _no le dejaron recuperarse_
suelto en plaza = a sus anchas = _a su libre voluntad_
el primero de la tarde = _comenzar con algo_

_Saludos, el hilo todavía_ tiene para rato_._


----------



## madeinperu

Saludos al foro.

Algunas expresiones adicionales (me parece que no las han citado antes, no la mayoría al menos). Las expresiones a veces son divertidas o atractivas por la naturaleza de las palabras o por la combinación extraña y atrevida.

se cree la última chupada del mango = _se las da de muy importante_
hasta la remaceta = _enloquecido_
uña y mugre =_ muy unidos (para el bien pero también para el mal)
_la ropa sucia se lava en casa
el que se fue a Barranco perdió su banco
con una mano adelante y la otra atrás = _pobre
_a otro perro con ese hueso = _es algo dificil de creer_
a troche y moche = _sin descanso_
_ 
a propósito de quintos y números:
_ser la última rueda del coche = _de poca o nula importancia_
aqui deben referisrse a otra clase de coche, n a un auto, porque en los  autos todas las ruedas son importantes

buscarle cinco pies al gato = _hacerse de problemas innecesarios
    a propósito: ¿porqué algunos dicen tres pies? Si el gato ya    tiene cuatro, para seguir buscando el número debe ser mayor, ¿o estoy equivocado?

_se ha queda'o = se le pasó la oportunidad
quedado, quedadazo = despistado
caído del níspero = caído del palto = tonto

de la cosecha del Pdte. Hugo Chávez:
caimanes del mismo pozo

le dicen mueble fino (porque_ está bien acabado) = viejo
_más aburrido que bailar con la hermana
chancho es chancho = _todo tiene un límite 
    esta frase la escuché a un conductor de un bus interprovincial en el que una paisana deseaba viajar con su cerdo pagándole el asiento
_ 
creer que los chanchos vuelan =_ ingenuidad
_al rey de la puna le quieren vender llamas = _querer tomar el pelo a alguien perspicaz
_ 
felpudo = felpudini = _lambiscón

algo vulgares
_el poder del calzón = la fuerza del calzón = _mucho puede la atracción sexual
_donde trabajes no cagues = _respeta tu fuente de ingresos_
caerse de poto = _sorprenderse_
se me borró la raya = _estuve sentado demasiado tiempo_


_Hasta pronto.
_


----------



## borgonyon

Mi suegra es cubana y cuando algo no le va bien le encanta decir: "Me caso en la perra…" Pero creo que la expresión original es "me cago en la perra…" Cuando algo está muy bueno dice: "Le traquetea el mango…" o "Le zumba el mango…"

En mi tierra, cuando algo va mal es: "Me lleva la jijurria…" y también "Hijo de la mañana…"


----------



## xOoeL

> se cree la última chupada del mango = _se las da de muy importante_


En mi ciudad:  "Se cree el huevo duro del pic-nic"


----------



## Carlos1980

Hay un dicho que me encanta por lo gracioso que es , y sobre todo porque se puede decir que se cumple casi al 100% en la vida real , aspecto del que carecen muchos refranes que para mí son pura demagogia. ( Supongo que por eso nunca me he interesado por el refranero popular )

" Tiran más dos tetas que dos carretas ".


----------



## halrac

Hola! Ahí van unas cuantas más...

- Armarse la marimorena (cuando hay una riña).
- Irse por los cerros de Úbeda = Marear la perdiz (evitar lo importante de un asunto, divagar).
- Ni chicha ni "limoná" = Moco de pavo (se dice de algo que es poco importante).
- La cuadratura del círculo (cuando algo es imposible).

Saludos!


----------



## Lillita

La que más me gusta es: _*"estar más puesto que un calcetín"*_ _(estar más que listo)_

- ¿Estás listo?
- Así es, ¡estoy más puesto que un calcetín!


----------



## mtymx

bueno, ahorita se me acaba de ocurrir una frase, no se si se utilize en el resto de america latino, ya que soy de mexico.
"ve a ver si ya puso la marrana": esta frase se le dice a una persona que está escuchando una conversación que no le importa.
"que licha (o) eres" : se utiliza para lo mismo.
"anda hasta atrás" : cuando alguien anda bien borracho
"está hasta el queque": se dice cuando un lugar esta muy lleno. por ejemplo cuando hay mucha gente en el cine, etc. (esta frase, creo que es mas local)
"le gusta el arroz con popote": esta frase se utiliza para designar a alguien con tendencias homosexuales.


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Que thread más excelente!

2 expresiones más, que creo que no han sido mencionadas aún: 

- Este está más perdido que Atahualpa en discoteca
- En donde el diablo perdió el poncho (un lugar muy recóndito, lejano, aislado)


Pensaré en otras!

Nos vemos

Una más: 

- Más salado que calzoncillo de pescador 


Nos vemos


----------



## daniel.uy

Yo soy del Uruguay. Acá decimos esta frase que aunque uno la oye hasta el hartazgo, siempre hace reír a alguien:

-*Dale, que el mate no es micrófono. *_El mate es una infusión muy popular que heredamos de nuestros antepasados guaraníes. Se toma profusamente en Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay y Río Grande do Sul, Brasil. Se bebe de una cuya, mate o calabaza_. _Para sorber la infusión se utiliza una cañita o bombilla. El cebador (quien ceba el mate, o sea, lo sirve) va pasándolo a cada uno de los participantes de la rueda. Cuando alguien se demora conversando, los demás, se ponen impacientes y ahí se dice esta frase._

Si les interesa saber más del mate, click aquí.

Para encontrar información en inglés sobre el mate, click aquí.


----------



## daniel.uy

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Una más:
> 
> - Más salado que calzoncillo de pescador
> 
> 
> Nos vemos



Más salado que moco de marinero.  Se dice de alguna situación difícil, o de una persona difícil de tratar.


----------



## daniel.uy

- *Más apretado que pedo de visita*. _Se dice cuando una persona es poco hábil en ocasiones sociales, es decir, muy tiesa o demasiado orgullosa como para relajarse.

-_* Más solo que Hitler el Día del Amigo. *_(¿Necesita explicación?)

- _*Más perdido que Adán el Día de la Madre*_. 

- _*Más fea que apoyar la mano en un sapo. *_Se dice de la mujer fea, fea._*

- A éste lo que le falta es mostrador. *_Se dice cuando una persona es inexperiente, o poco versada en asuntos que se cultivan, precisamente, en ocasiones sociales que se suscitan en torno a un mostrador, léase, un bar. Es como decir: _*A** éste lo que le falta es calle*.

- *Más pesado que collar de zapallos/sandías*. S_e dice de una persona pesada, un pelmazo.

A propósito de pelmazos, en el Rio de la Plata se les llama:_

- *Plomo / plomazo / hinchabolas / hinchapelotas / hinchahuevos*


----------



## Dandee

Días atrás en el lugar donde trabajo una persona que recién llegaba de la calle en una mañana muy helada saludó de mano a alguien que estaba sentado a la computadora, y éste le dijo: "Tiene las manos más frías que candado de tranquera".

Dandee.


----------



## daniel.uy

- *Estar hasta las manos / hasta las tetas.* _Se dice cuando alguien se ha metido en grandes problemas, especialmente con una autoridad. 
Ejemplo: Estoy hasta las tetas con la profesora de inglés. Nunca le traigo los deberes/la tarea.

- _*¡Lanza que es nuestra! *_Se dice a alguien que está vomitando (en Uruguay, también, lanzando).

_


----------



## vivelavida

camaron que se duerme se lo lleva la corriente. ( si no te pones atento, pierdes las oportunidades) 
hijos de mis hijas nietos seran, hijos de mis hijos en duda estaran.
como te veo me vi, como me vez te veras. 
quema mucho tu sol (es para una persona que se cree demasiado)
tranquilo y la gallina es tuya ( que te la llevez leve y conseguiras lo que quieres)


----------



## daniel.uy

Eufemismos sobre homosexuales varones (*sin intención de ofensa y con todo respeto de la libertad ajena*):

- *Juan pierde aire.*
- *Juan se come la pastilla.*
- *Si no se la come, (al menos) rasca la bolsa.*
- *A Juan se le chorrea/cae el helado.*

Otros:

- *Ser palo para cualquier cuchara*. Prestarse alguien para cualquier cosa.
- *Ser el último orejón del tarro.* Nunca ser tenido en cuenta.
- *Ser redondo como bola de billar.* No ser muy inteligente alguien.
- *Ser cerrado como culo de muñeco*. Ser lento de entendederas o porfiado.


----------



## vivelavida

Atascate ahora  que hay lodo (aprobeches al maximo lo que se te presenta)
amor de lejos, amor de pend..  o felicidad de cuatro.
no todo lo que brilla es oro. 
dime con quien andas y te dire quien eres.


----------



## daniel.uy

vivelavida said:


> como te veo me vi, como me vez te veras.
> 
> tranquilo y la gallina es tuya ( que te la llevez leve y conseguiras lo que quieres)



como te veo me vi, como me veste verás.

tranquilo y la gallina es tuya ( que te la lleves leve y conseguiras lo que quieres)

Hoy por tí, y mañana por mí.


----------



## vivelavida

gracias Daniel.uy por tus correcciones.

vez burro y se te antoja viaje 
ve a ver si ya puso la marrana ( cuando quieres mandar a alguien a otro lado)
busca una crayola, colorea un bosque y pierdete.


----------



## daniel.uy

vivelavida said:


> busca una crayola, colorea un bosque y pierdete.



¡¡¡¡Ja Ja Ja, me encantó esa!!!

Ve a la esquina a ver si llueve.


----------



## daniel.uy

*- No te vistas que no vas.* _Se dice cuando alguien quiere sumarse pero no es bienvenido._

*- Ven mañana que hay croquetas*. _Se dice irónicamente a alguien que espera algo inútilmente._


----------



## vivelavida

el mundo es un pueblo ( cuando te encuentras a alguien en el lugar menos esperado)
de tal palo tal astilla ( cuando un hijo es igualito a su padre)
Dios los hace y ellos se juntan (cuando dos personas haces cosas similares) 
siempre hay un roto para un descosido ( siempre hay un feo para una fea)
mis pulgas no brincan en tu petate (cuando una persona no quiere andar con otra por que se le hace poca cosa)


----------



## daniel.uy

"Teta que mano no cubre no es teta sino ubre"

"Teta que mano no tapa no es teta sino estaca"

Gracias Berenguer.


----------



## maru724

QUE SALTAS SI NO HAY CHARQUITO.....
 Es una expresion que significa porque intervenis (en una discusion, opinando, etc.) si no te interesa.


----------



## mtymx

"Limosnero y con garrote" (se utiliza cuando alguien se aprovecha de la persona que le va hacer un favor)

"le das la mano y te agarra las patas"(se utiliza para el mismo motivo)


----------



## mtymx

"te dejaron como novia de rancho...vestida y alborotada" (se utiliza cuando te dejan plantado (a)


----------



## coquis14

Ser un paracaidista.Cuando uno cae en un trabajo u otro lugar importante de casualidad.


----------



## chango descalzo

Hay un refrán que me causa mucha gracia: "Perdido como Adán en el día de la madre" .
¿Se imaginan el desconcierto de Adán cuando piensa en su madre?


----------



## Pinairun

Ser el perejil de todas las salsas = Estar en todos lados.
Estar en medio, como el jueves = Alguien que se ha colocado donde molesta.
Ser más simple que el mecanismo de un cubo.
No eres más tonto porque no te entrenas.


----------



## Nananino

en mi México Lindo y Querido:

ya se le van las cabras (referencia de edad avanzada)
¿se te perdió algo? (sutil forma de correr a alguien de algún lugar)
¿soy o me parezco? (refinadísima expresión, para denotar enfado ante una mirada persistente)
anda con el olor (una persona que se ha quedado sin dinero, o un carro que se ha quedado sin gasolina, ya sólo avanza/funciona/sirve con el olor de lo que tenía)
ayer la Barca de Oro ¿y hoy? Lavar cagada! (la ironía de tener que reponer el tiempo por haberse dado un lujo, o el golpe al regresar uno a donde pertenece, después de haberse dado lujos hace no mucho)
tu Domingo 7! (un embarazo -entendido como una tontería- porque enumerar al Domingo como el séptimo día es una tontería)
Pa' mis pulgas (lo dice una persona que nunca se deja tratar mal "que no le gusta tener pulgas", cuando la intentan engañar o maltratar)
le dieron gato por liebre (lo engañaron)
como calzón de puta (alguien, a quien trataron muy mal, fue como calzón de puta)
brincos dieras! (cuando una persona desaira/rechaza o niega las ilusiones de otra persona, normalmente peticiones amorosas)
a la mexicana (una hora o más, tarde) >>no hagan caso, son rumores<<
de perdida/de a perdis (como consolación, al menos)

No he leído todas, disculpen si se repetieron!

Jaen y Humberto! no mamen! Por eso me gusta México! qué chidas frases


Cuando una persona pide demasiado: 

Sí Chuchita! y tus chones?
y tu nieve? de qué la quieres?


----------



## mixtli

Cuando no está chingando, ¡está entrenando!

¡se juntaron la mugre y el cochambre!   (cuando se juntan dos indeseables, generamente políticos)

Chiste de mariguanos:

Uno le pregunta al otro ¿_Traigo los ojos rojos?_
y el otro después de un momento, le contesta  _¡Pues tráetelos!_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Algunas otras que recordé:
Me extraña que siendo araña te subas por elevador. Ya la dijeron
Está bien caído del macho.
Está buena mi nana pa' mi tata.
Y como decía mi abuela, andando yo caliente que murmure la gente.
Entre gitanos no se leen las cartas/manos.
Ay morena color de llanta aquí está tu rin cromado.
Me lleva el chanfle.
Me lleva la que me trajo.
Por un pelito de rana calva.
Ya le cayó chahuixtle (un hongo que daña el cultivo del trigo)
Vale más pedir perdón que pedir permiso.
Está más loco/a que una cabra en galería.
El onceavo mandamiento no estorbar.
Hierva mala nunca muere.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Más aburrido que un choque de tortugas.
Contento como perro con dos colas.
Más desubicado que traer el chupón en el culo. (El chupón acá es lo que se le da a los bebés cuando lloran).
Más desubicadoque un escusado en el comedor. (El escusado es el retrete).
Más inútilque cenicero de moto.
Más inútilque teta de monja.
Más pesado que submarino a remos.
Peor que casarse y vivir con la suegra.


----------



## amistad2008

Alma Shofner said:


> Algunas otras que recordé:
> 
> Me extraña que siendo araña te subas por elevador. Ya la dijeron
> Está bien caído del macho.
> Está buena mi nana pa' mi tata.
> Y como decía mi abuela, andando yo caliente que murmure la gente.
> Entre gitanos no se leen las cartas/manos.
> Ay morena color de llanta aquí está tu rin cromado.
> Me lleva el chanfle.
> Me lleva la que me trajo.
> Por un pelito de rana calva.
> Ya le cayó chahuixtle (un hongo que daña el cultivo del trigo)
> Vale más pedir perdón que pedir permiso.
> Está más loco/a que una cabra en galería.
> El onceavo mandamiento no estorbar.
> Hierva mala nunca muere.
> Saludos


 
Por favor, ¿podrías explicar qué significan?

Las expresiones 1, 11, 12 y 14 se entienden perfectamente pero las otras, ni idea.

Gracias


----------



## Demurral

tengo más hambre que un hijoputa atao a un palo.(tiene mucha hambre)

más jodido que jesucristo con un caramelo. (esta muy jodido)

Camina por la otra acera. (es gay)


----------



## elcampet

Escrito en la parte trasera de un inmenso camión de carga:
_*"Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, protégeme de un autobús"*_

Saludos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En vista que la pregunta que originó este hilo es abierta y sumamente general, este hilo se cierra.

No obstante, si alguien tiene interés en comentar una expresión graciosa en particular de la lengua castellana no abordada aquí, favor abrir un hilo específico al respecto.

Gracias a todos por sus participaciones.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------

